# Help For Heroes 2013



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

here it is folks........what you've all been waiting for........my secretary, (Richart ) has been scouring the land for a suitable venue as unfortunately we can't use Blackmoor this year.

I'm thrilled to announce he has come up with a Bobby Dazzler and we've got a great deal for you at a GM Top 100 Heathland course......

Details:

Date: Monday October 7th

Venue: West Hill, Surrey (established 1909 - designed by Cuthbert Butchart)

Price:Â£75 (Â£30 to HFH) BMyCharity site will be set up in the next couple of weeks to take deposits

What's included: coffee & bacon roll, 18 holes, 2 course carvery

Time: TBD but will be approx 9:30 shotgun start

Available places: 110 (limited to Forum members and selected guests initially for approx 1 month then will open it up to Forum members guests if necessary)

Just to give you an idea of how good a deal this is, you would normally pay Â£93 for a society in October for an almost identical deal, (3 course carvery instead of 2)....... Richart has managed to secure it for less than half that, allowing us to put Â£30 each towards the charity and still keep the price to a very competitive Â£75.

Further details will be posted as and when but just wanted to get this up here so folks can start to plan.

I know this might fall on the same weekend as one of the Woburn days, but that might actually be an advantage......folks could turn it into a Fri-Mon epic weekend....there's bound to be other local courses to play Sat/Sun.

post your interest here and I'll start compiling the list.........

It's started............... :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks amazing will see what the other scousers are doing!


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Looks amazing will see what the other scousers are doing!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, should have mentioned, Surrey have a "only one scouse at a time" admittance policy.........


----------



## Scouser (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Sorry mate, should have mentioned, Surrey have a "only one scouse at a time" admittance policy......... 

Click to expand...

I cant carry everything I nick from you lot by myself :sbox:


----------



## Crow (Mar 26, 2013)

The meet we've all been waiting for!

Great work as usual on the deal chaps!   :clap: :clap:

Please put my name down, I can't wait already.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Mar 26, 2013)

Would I need an official handicap to participate in this?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2013)

Put me and Blundell down for this please Rick (I'll get him to confirm shortly). Change of venue not such a bad thing. Love Blackmoor but good to go to another Surrey heathland classic.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## TXL (Mar 26, 2013)

Good timing guys, I am able to attend this year. Please add my name to the list of attendees.


----------



## adiemel (Mar 26, 2013)

I am very interested in this. Would I need an official handicap, if so is there a limit on the handicap that can play. Also have to see if i can catch a lift from Huntingdon area with anybody


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

Rick I really fancy this but return from the US on the Friday and unsure if i fancy a 7 hour drive 2 days later to Surrey however stick me down as a provisional please


----------



## sev112 (Mar 26, 2013)

Please add me to the list Rick


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

I suppose I had better enter 

Do I have to bring this with me 





The above is what your playing for people 

The GoKart 'Challenger' Trophy

Vickers made just 24 of these golf balls, with the same camouflage patterns as their 'Challenger' tanks.  During Desert Storm the balls were sent out to officers posted in the gulf.  GoKart were given one of these very special balls by their good friend Brian Slater, who agreed that it would make a fitting trophy in support of Help for Heroes.

I was very nervous playing in my first ever GM meet and overwhelmed to go on and win it last year and have my name placed on this great trophy for an even greater charity.

I shall be defending it venomously


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2013)

Stick me down please Rick, scouser is my chauffeur


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			I suppose I had better enter 

Do I have to bring this with me 

View attachment 5403
View attachment 5404


The above is what your playing for people 

The GoKart 'Challenger' Trophy

Vickers made just 24 of these golf balls, with the same camouflage patterns as their 'Challenger' tanks.  During Desert Storm the balls were sent out to officers posted in the gulf.  GoKart were given one of these very special balls by their good friend Brian Slater, who agreed that it would make a fitting trophy in support of Help for Heroes.

I was very nervous playing in my first ever GM meet and overwhelmed to go on and win it last year and have my name placed on this great trophy for an even greater charity.

I shall be defending it venomously 

Click to expand...

With a proper handicap I hope


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 26, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks good, will see what the fellow north west contingent are doing :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes please. Had to miss last year as my mum died so well up for this. Can we entice Smiffy so we can have our duel in the sun


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

Please put me down Rick
I'll show you mine if you show me yours......


Orka clubs obviously


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2013)

Handicap certificates are not required. The website does refer to competent golfers though.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			Handicap certificates are not required. The website does refer to competent golfers though.

Click to expand...

That's most of us knackered then...


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I got 6 months to become "competent" so count me in please.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			Handicap certificates are not required. The website does refer to competent golfers though.

Click to expand...

Homer, looks like your duel in the sun with Smiffy is a non starter!! :rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Defo for me Rick


----------



## adiemel (Mar 26, 2013)

ok thank you for that. Just need to see if I can catch a lift with any body in this area


----------



## Midnight (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes please mate.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2013)

Go on then, put me in, you know you want to.

Can you put an order in for a bit of Indian summer style sun though. Last time I was there it was Baltic.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

TXL said:



			Good timing guys, I am able to attend this year. Please add my name to the list of attendees.
		
Click to expand...

Great news mate......bring your laptop :thup:...trying to juggle entering the scores while holding a microphone wasn't easy last year!!!


----------



## CallawayKid (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in! Spare seat if you need it Tiger...!

CK


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

Rick, unless I have got this very wrong how can you have 110 places on a shotgun start? Surley it's 18 x 4 = 72


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rick, unless I have got this very wrong how can you have 110 places on a shotgun start? Surley it's 18 x 4 = 72
		
Click to expand...

That's what the Shotgun's for.........


----------



## rosecott (Mar 26, 2013)

The second oldest forummer would like to make his debut.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rick, unless I have got this very wrong how can you have 110 places on a shotgun start? Surley it's 18 x 4 = 72
		
Click to expand...

We double up on some tee's at KGC in Shotgun starts, A & B.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			We double up on some tee's at KGC in Shotgun starts, A & B.
		
Click to expand...

That could turn out to be a very very long round of golf.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

deffo in for this :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 26, 2013)

Count me in please. a course I have always wanted to play and all for a great cause.


----------



## MetalMickie (Mar 26, 2013)

A course I have always wanted to play plus it can't be as cold as Tadmarton; so yes please!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rick, unless I have got this very wrong how can you have 110 places on a shotgun start? Surley it's 18 x 4 = 72
		
Click to expand...

If you double up on the on the holes that don't have a par 3 preceding it the group playing the hole will only be hitting their 2nd shot into the green when the 2nd group on the preceding hole in front tee off.... probably badly explained but I blame my two friends Stella Artois and Glen Grant.


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			If you double up on the on the holes that don't have a par 3 preceding it the group playing the hole will only be hitting their 2nd shot into the green when the 2nd group on the preceding hole in front tee off.... probably badly explained but I blame my two friends Stella Artois and Glen Grant.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the concept but agree with stu, dead slow.

The only way I can see it work without making it overly slow is double up on par 5's only


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			If you double up on the on the holes that don't have a par 3 preceding it the group playing the hole will only be hitting their 2nd shot into the green when the 2nd group on the preceding hole in front tee off.... probably badly explained but I blame my two friends Stella Artois and Glen Grant.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's how it works :cheers:


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cant make it but will donate a dozen balls if thats ok.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2013)

We do the doubling up thing at our course and its rarely ever slow. Faster than any rounds where everybody starts at first tee for some reason. No idea why though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

aslong as I start on the easiest hole I dont care


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in cheers Rick. 

If anyone wants to make a weekend of it, we could arrange something at mine for the Sunday


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I understand the concept but agree with stu, dead slow.

The only way I can see it work without making it overly slow is double up on par 5's only
		
Click to expand...

We tend to double up in front of par 5's or long pa 4's, there not arriving at the tee then before the 2nd group tee off.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in rock, was between jobs so missed the last but put me in young man


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			aslong as I start on the easiest hole I dont care 

Click to expand...

 Having played there today, I can confirm there are no easy holes. Had a solid four stableford points after 6 holes.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			Having played there today, I can confirm there are no easy holes. Had a solid four stableford points after 6 holes.

Click to expand...

Was it a birdie on a shot hole?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

ah well, I will be back to 28 by then so 10 2 shot holes will do


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			Having played there today, I can confirm there are no easy holes. Had a solid four stableford points after 6 holes.

Click to expand...

Hmm, practising on the selected course  

Any cheaper practice days for us mere mortals :mmm:


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

Right, im considering flying down Sunday and back Monday for this with a wee car rental for a day (unless a kind hearted forumer fancies picking me up from a local hotel at Heathrow early doors on the Monday)

Rick any idea of approx finish time so I can look at a flight?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			Having played there today, I can confirm there are no easy holes. Had a solid four stableford points after 6 holes.

Click to expand...

solid golf that Rich!! That was about the same last time you  played there :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hmm, practising on the selected course  

Any cheaper practice days for us mere mortals :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

they do a twilight rate @ Â£50 in the summer


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Right, im considering flying down Sunday and back Monday for this with a wee car rental for a day (unless a kind hearted forumer fancies picking me up from a local hotel at Heathrow early doors on the Monday)

Rick any idea of approx finish time so I can look at a flight?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be coming past Heathrow as driving down the M40/M25 so can pick you up and drop you off Martin


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll be coming past Heathrow as driving down the M40/M25 so can pick you up and drop you off Martin 

Click to expand...

That would be ideal Robin. 

I need to do a bit of thinking I reckon rather than dive in.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			That would be ideal Robin. 

I need to do a bit of thinking I reckon rather than dive in.
		
Click to expand...

Offers open mate :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hmm, practising on the selected course  

Any cheaper practice days for us mere mortals :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 I 'practiced' at Blackmoor for four years, but it didn't help me beat you last time.


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2013)

therod said:



			solid golf that Rich!! That was about the same last time you  played there :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I aim for consistency.


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			That would be ideal Robin. 

I need to do a bit of thinking I reckon rather than dive in.
		
Click to expand...

 We will not know any times until we have a good idea of the  numbers playing. We may not be able to do a shotgun start if we get the full 110, and may have to go to a two tee start, which will mean finishing later.  

I only discussed holding the H4H day with the Club this afternoon, so full details of the day will be sorted out over the next few weeks.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 26, 2013)

Good work fella's.

If I'm still alive and able to get round a course, I'll be there.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			We will not know any times until we have a good idea of the  numbers playing. We may not be able to do a shotgun start if we get the full 110, and may have to go to a two tee start, which will mean finishing later.  

I only discussed holding the H4H day with the Club this afternoon, so full details of the day will be sorted out over the next few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the 2 tee start worked very well at Blackmoor, we didn't get held up once.


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			We will not know any times until we have a good idea of the  numbers playing. We may not be able to do a shotgun start if we get the full 110, and may have to go to a two tee start, which will mean finishing later.  

I only discussed holding the H4H day with the Club this afternoon, so full details of the day will be sorted out over the next few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, definately keen but would need to know full details before commiting 100% Still a provisional for me.


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



			We will not know any times until we have a good idea of the  numbers playing. We may not be able to do a shotgun start if we get the full 110, and may have to go to a two tee start, which will mean finishing later.
		
Click to expand...

West Hill does have 2 start points, involves a short drive out to the 10th.

What time does it get dark at that time of year?


----------



## Robobum (Mar 26, 2013)

Great cause, great track, great price. Count me in please Rick


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

also going via heathrow so no probs on lifts Val, although my hairdressers car may put you off one from me


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2013)

Dates a bit of a nightmare so i need to try and rearrange something else so can you put me in provisionally and i willl confirm in the next week or so

Val - if not me then plenty will be going past heathrow to get there so you will for sure get a lift (i expect you could fly to luton, heathrow or gatwick and one of us would happily ensure you get a lift both ways)

With regards to shotgun starts, dad runs a golf day twice a year at Brocket and 100 works fine for shot gun, 104 tends to be just ok, strangely anymore and it can get pretty slow so he now caps at 100 (may be worth bearing in mind if doing a shotgun rather than 2 tee start)


Rick, if you need any help or anything I can do to assist then please feel free to ask


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Would quite like to come along to this but its a hell of a drvie from up here. Will note interest the now and see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2013)

Put me down please Rick!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Good work fella's.

If I'm still alive and able to get round a course, I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest a second " iffy and doubtful" list


----------



## wookie (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in  please Rick and sure Tim will be as well if theres space


----------



## MKDave (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm well up for this please put my name down - My old man MYoung19 may also be but he wont get a chance to post on here til this evening.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2013)

Could you put me down as a provisional Rick. Will check my diary when I get back. Cheers mate.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Stick me in please rick


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 27, 2013)

Great day last year so I'm in again if possible.

Also Rick if you need a 'bitch' to help organise I can help if you want, we are not too far from each other so could meet if required to carry out chores before the day.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

nice one Rick and Rich - I'm in - see you tomorrow - there is a rare thing called sunshine this morning - you never know - Met Office is predicting a tropical 5 degrees tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Great deal guys, please put my name down for it :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes please. Had to miss last year as my mum died so well up for this. Can we entice Smiffy so we can have our duel in the sun
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Homer, looks like your duel in the sun with Smiffy is a non starter!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You'd think wouldn't you?????


Put me down for it Rick


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Put me down for it Rick 

Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

And you get your handicap sorted out knobhead


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

If people are travelling down on the Sunday - Wokingham could be a good place to base yourself - West Hill is about 15 miles away, you are near plenty of decent courses - hopefully we can arrange some Sunday afternoon games - and Sunday night out for a few beers and a curry (5 curry houses in our little town!).


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

:whoo::ears::clap:



Smiffy said:



			And you get your handicap sorted out knobhead


Click to expand...

I think the old man is coming out of hibernation!


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

Rick,

Sincere apologies but I cannot attend this time as you have picked a date that clashes with the Pat Jennings Golf Classic at Royal County Down.  I am already committed to this event.

Really sorry to miss this as I love West Hill.  I hope you have a fantastic day that raises lots for my favourite charity.

Good luck and best wishes,


DS.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			If people are travelling down on the Sunday - Wokingham could be a good place to base yourself - West Hill is about 15 miles away, you are near plenty of decent courses - hopefully we can arrange some Sunday afternoon games - and Sunday night out for a few beers and a curry (5 curry houses in our little town!).
		
Click to expand...

Just 2 more needed for a fourball around Bearwood then Paul???


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			If people are travelling down on the Sunday - Wokingham could be a good place to base yourself - West Hill is about 15 miles away, you are near plenty of decent courses - hopefully we can arrange some Sunday afternoon games - and Sunday night out for a few beers and a curry (5 curry houses in our little town!).
		
Click to expand...

That could be a good idea rather than battling it out along 2 major motorways on a Monday morning. 

Any Holiday Day Inn Expresses or Marriotts in that area to use my Varios (Air Miles) at?

If Martin (Valentino) was arriving at the airport on Sunday, I could still pick him up and we both stay in the area down their instead and get another game in :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Just 2 more needed for a fourball around Bearwood then Paul???


Click to expand...

Sound good Knobby!


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...tions/67412_coppid-beech-hotel-bracknell.aspx

This looks mega value - Coppid Beach Hotel in Binfield - Â£59 for 2 sharing - and there is even a ski slope next door! It is a big hotel so could be a good option for base camp

Standard Double or Twin Room sleeps 2 Breakfast included
Room Notes: Full English Buffet Breakfast - FREE Wi-FI - Complimentary Soft Drinks MiniBar in room - Use of Waves Health & Fitness Centre - Complimentary Newspaper & Car Parking


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll stay at the place I've stayed before Paul. Nice one that is, with a proper brekkie. And cheap too. Can't remember the bloody name of it now though


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I'll stay at the place I've stayed before Paul. Nice one that is, with a proper brekkie. And cheap too. Can't remember the bloody name of it now though


Click to expand...

is a pointless answer


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			That could be a good idea rather than battling it out along 2 major motorways on a Monday morning. 

Any Holiday Day Inn Expresses or Marriotts in that area to use my Varios (Air Miles) at?

If Martin (Valentino) was arriving at the airport on Sunday, I could still pick him up and we both stay in the area down their instead and get another game in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fish - there is a Holiday Inn oposite Winnersh Triangle station (looks like Â£70 for 2) - 5 minute train ride into Wokingham (and 2 miles from my golf course) - Cantley House below for Â£70 or best option Coppid Beach (Â£59) - see above - you guys could make up a 4-ball against me an knobby if you fancy it on Sunday. There is also a Travelodge in Binfield near the Coppid Beach

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...ey-house-hotel-a-bespoke-hotel-wokingham.aspx


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			is a pointless answer 

Click to expand...

When I do remember, I'll keep it to myself. Not many rooms and run by a couple of Thai birds. The brekkie was staggering. 
I'll PM you


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Rob
That s the Pheasant - I have started going there  lot recently as the food is excellent

http://www.the-pheasant-hotel.co.uk/

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv107457d/hotel-reservations/193227_pheasant-inn-wokingham.aspx


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Rob
That s the Pheasant - I have started going there  lot recently as the food is excellent

http://www.the-pheasant-hotel.co.uk/

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv107457d/hotel-reservations/193227_pheasant-inn-wokingham.aspx

Click to expand...

Yep that's the one Paul. No doubt it will get full up now
:angry:


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 27, 2013)

Put me down please Rick and as with Steve if I can help with anything on the day or leading up to it I would like to.

Fish has my lovely trophy, I think I would like to take it home this year though please Fish!!.

Looking forward to it!! It was a great event last year and I got to play in an awesome group.


----------



## rob2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Count me in Rick, was gutted to miss last year.

Cheers,

Rob2


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Fish - there is a Holiday Inn oposite Winnersh Triangle station (looks like Â£70 for 2) - 5 minute train ride into Wokingham (and 2 miles from my golf course) - Cantley House below for Â£70 or best option Coppid Beach (Â£59) - see above - you guys could make up a 4-ball against me an knobby if you fancy it on Sunday. There is also a Travelodge in Binfield near the Coppid Beach

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...ey-house-hotel-a-bespoke-hotel-wokingham.aspx

Click to expand...

Cheers, I try to use only Holiday Inns or hotels that I can use my Avios points as I have thousands of them so its essentially free for me to stay at meets like I just did at Formby/Hoylake  Found a Holiday Inn in Guildford only 15 minutes from the course, will look at yours in the link also but it didn't come up on the search so might not take my points 



Alex1975 said:



			Fish has my lovely trophy, I think I would like to take it home this year though please Fish!!..
		
Click to expand...



   :ears:


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rick add me in. Was absolutely gutted missing last year through injury.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			When I do remember, I'll keep it to myself. Not many rooms and run by a couple of Thai birds. The *service *was staggering. 



Click to expand...

you sure you're not confusing it with another establishment you used to frequent !!??


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2013)

therod said:



			you sure you're not confusing it with another establishment you used to frequent !!??
		
Click to expand...

No confusing. This place is good, but not as good as the other one.
I mentioned it on arrival but they couldn't give a toss


----------



## mikee247 (Mar 27, 2013)

Count me in please Rick. Cracking charity great course.  Id like to bring some guests if there's enough spaces. Let me know cheers.

Mike E


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 27, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## Blundell (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Rick,

I believe Pieman has put me down for this, but just to confirm that I would definitely like to play.

Regards

Blundell


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

For those that may not have seen a Challenger Tank, this is me in front of one when doing a full war exercise in Canada.

You heard them rumbling towards you in the night and then go straight over you in the trenches, madness it was but bloody fantastic at the same time.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			For those that may not have seen a Challenger Tank, this is me in front of one when doing a full war exercise in Canada.

You heard them rumbling towards you in the night and then go straight over you in the trenches, madness it was but bloody fantastic at the same time.

View attachment 5410

Click to expand...

Didn't realise Challenger tanks were that old.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never done one of these before... but as it's on my doorstep, it would be a shame to say no to it.

Please add my name to the list!


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Didn't realise Challenger tanks were that old.

Click to expand...

TBH, I wasn't 100%, it might have been a Chieftain as the Mk1 Challenger came on the scene mid 80's which was when I was in Canada and the Chieftain overlapped it.

I'm sure we'll get a 9 mile sniper come on and correct me


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			For those that may not have seen a Challenger Tank, this is me in front of one when doing a full war exercise in Canada.

You heard them rumbling towards you in the night and then go straight over you in the trenches, madness it was but bloody fantastic at the same time.

View attachment 5410

Click to expand...


What's that on your head?


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

dufferman said:



			I've never done one of these before... but as it's on my doorstep, it would be a shame to say no to it.

Please add my name to the list!
		
Click to expand...

Nor had I last year, only the 2nd time I had driven away from my club to play, took 3 hours and I've been hooked ever since. 

Great days in great company

Just throw yourself at it, I did :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			What's that on your head?
		
Click to expand...

Even managed a side parting :rofl:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 27, 2013)

Put my name down for this please Rick. :thup:

And Fish, that's definitely a Chieftain.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Didn't realise Challenger tanks were that old.

Click to expand...


it looks like a scene out of MASH !! Didn't realise Fish fought in Korea


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

still an ugly sod back then eh Robin 

meanwhile the chefs were grafting their nuts off in a crappy tent on no4 cooksets while you lot posed for photo's and minced about


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			And Fish, that's definitely a Chieftain.  

Click to expand...

Cheers, I wasn't 100% as I said, we only got glimpses of it at 3am when 55 tonnes came thundering over us with a single spot light like something out of War of the Worlds.

I'm pretty sure they showed off a Challenger their as they had just become available.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 27, 2013)

Stick me down Rick.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			still an ugly sod back then eh Robin 

meanwhile the chefs were grafting their nuts off in a crappy tent on no4 cooksets while you lot posed for photo's and minced about 

Click to expand...

If I remember rightly, I was just back in from about 5 days out on the silt plains and off to the shower blocks, then down to Medicine Hat where some of us came back with black eyes and some didn't make it back at all, the Monkeys had them


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, sounds like a blast :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 27, 2013)

yes yes yes  please put my name down! looking forward to seeing y'all there!


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2013)

just wanted to give you an update to the final sum raised for 2012. Myself and Robin had some wristbands left over that we have been trying to promote and last night both added another Â£25 each to the website total taking us over the magic Â£11,500 mark.

Final total was Â£11,512.54

Not sure if we'll match that this year as its going to take some beating, but whatever we make you can be sure it will be gratefully received by the HFH team..

I'll be closing down last years web page and opening a new one in the next week or so......this is where you will be able to start paying the deposits for 2013 (Â£30) and any bets/fundraising that you have been having through the season as and when they become due.

In the meantime, I'll leave you with this letter that I received from Bryn from the HFH team which shows how your efforts are making a difference.


Dear Rick,
I was at one of our Recovery Centres on Friday night when one of the residents, a Rifleman who has lost both his legs, came to show me his new prosthetics. He has the brand new Geniums and was full of enthusiasm as he described all they will enable him to do. They are a big step up from his C-legs and he wanted to thank all at H4H for our part in enabling him and his colleagues to get them.
It made me think about H4H and with what extraordinary speed the last five and a half years have passed as we have battled to improve the lives of heroes. Perhaps we haven't spent enough time reflecting on what we have achieved, thanks to your support.
Would our wounded still be swimming at Leatherhead instead of their own rehabilitation pool at Headley Court? Would we have seen thousands enjoy adaptive sports and other Battle Back activities with some winning Paralympic medals? Would there be Â£millions available to support individuals with immediate financial grants? Would other charities have been as well supported? If we had not fought for the provision of Genium prosthetics or the Murrison limb fitting centres, would these provisions have been made?
Would there be relatives' houses near hospitals for the nearest and dearest as they sit by the bedside of their loved one? Would there be the Band of Brothers and Sisters networks offering fellowship, or Support Hubs providing coordinated welfare help? Would there be an employment partnership with the MOD? Certainly there would not have been Recovery Centres offering life-long support, perhaps not even the Defence Recovery Capability.
What about the way the public now show our members of the Armed Forces respect? The public now realise that while we Civvies don't want to wear uniform and risk our lives; we can help those who do.
Despite everything that we have done together, it's not over yet. After five years of working together, we now have the framework in place, something better than has ever existed before, but now we have to build on that to deliver our promise of support for life.
Please keep doing your bit; they have done theirs. Pull on that Lycra and join the Hero Ride. Get baking, running, quizzing, climbing, swimming; do whatever you can. Keep going, they have their whole lives ahead of them and they need us. We may have peace one day but they will still be battling.
Thank you all.
Onwards and Upwards!
Bryn


----------



## dufferman (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			Nor had I last year, only the 2nd time I had driven away from my club to play, took 3 hours and I've been hooked ever since. 

Great days in great company

Just throw yourself at it, I did :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it - and it's far enough away to try and clean up my short game!!


----------



## SyR (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you add my name please if there is still space.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			yes yes yes  please put my name down! looking forward to seeing y'all there!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! we just need DarthVega to come and thats the TM 4 ball with Gibbo, jim and me!


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

SyR said:



			Can you add my name please if there is still space.
		
Click to expand...

 We have up to 110 spaces Simon, so plenty of room (at the moment):thup:


----------



## SyR (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			We have up to 110 spaces Simon, so plenty of room (at the moment):thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear Rich! Looking forward to the food already!


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Me too! we just need DarthVega to come and thats the TM 4 ball with Gibbo, jim and me!
		
Click to expand...

 'The unpopular four' as I like to think of you.:ears:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			'The unpopular four' as I like to think of you.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Haha! i will let you wipe down my R1 after my 350 yard drive (gripped down) on the 1st Richard..


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Haha! i will let you wipe down my R1 after my 350 yard drive (gripped down) on the 1st Richard.. 

Click to expand...

 Hope that is all carry otherwise you will be picking out of the brook at 300 yards.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 27, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Me too! we just need DarthVega to come and thats the TM 4 ball with Gibbo, jim and me!
		
Click to expand...

Let's be realistic, this wouldn't be fair on the others. Our scoring would be that low(ier) if there was a team event that we might upset people even more.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Hope that is all carry otherwise you will be picking out of the brook at 300 yards.

Click to expand...

is it 300 yards? I was almost in it last time!! (ROAR!!) 

if i had an R1 I'd have to choke down slightly


----------



## Rooter (Mar 27, 2013)

therod said:



			is it 300 yards? I was almost in it last time!! (ROAR!!) 

if i had an R1 I'd have to choke down slightly

Click to expand...

Haters are my motivators! 

on the 1st, its no where near 300! LOL i would say 250 ish. plus its down hill. so you probably nobbled it over the heather nick and it turned into a sally gunnell...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 27, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Haters are my motivators! 

on the 1st, its no where near 300! LOL i would say 250 ish. plus its down hill. so you probably nobbled it over the heather nick and it turned into a sally gunnell...
		
Click to expand...

sounds like an 8 iron layup with the rocketbladez ...


----------



## LIG (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 27, 2013)

therod said:



			is it 300 yards? I was almost in it last time!! (ROAR!!) 

if i had an R1 I'd have to choke down slightly

Click to expand...



You talking about your first hole Rich or the one at the course we are playing this year?


----------



## coolhand (Mar 27, 2013)

Put me down as a provisional please - need to check the date with SWMBO - but definatly keen as I had to pull out in 2012.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Good work fella's.

If I'm still alive and able to get round a course, I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

You're still not buying those green bananas then?


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			You talking about your first hole Rich or the one at the course we are playing this year?
		
Click to expand...

This years Alex. I always hit three wood as I don't want to drive into the brook. The hazard at Blackmoor is a ditch, not as up market as West Hill !! If you know you cricket you will love the Bedser lounge. Both Alex and Eric were members for years, and their pictures are everywhere.


----------



## adiemel (Mar 27, 2013)

can you put me down for a provisional please. Need to see if i can catch a lift with some from Huntingdon/cambs area or will need to catch a train down


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

buy my irons/wedges and I will pick you up myself


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Pop me down for this please!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 27, 2013)

adiemel said:



			can you put me down for a provisional please. Need to see if i can catch a lift with some from Huntingdon/cambs area or will need to catch a train down
		
Click to expand...

If I can make it I will be coming past but I suspect that I will be heading down the night before with an overnight stay as it is a mad drive to try in the morning.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 27, 2013)

please put my name down. thanks.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you put me down please.  I have noticed that boxer shorts are a no no, that could be a problem.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Can you put me down please.  I have noticed that boxer shorts are a no no, that could be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

 Hey don't put the rest of playing. I was keeping that info until they had all paid.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Yep that's the one Paul. No doubt it will get full up now
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Pheasant does seriously good Sunday lunch, you don't get much better  cuts of Sunday beef
And some good real ales I have never seen before

Paul - please include me in your "more some" on the Sunday if you have space; nice to see you back on here again, thought you had disappeared somewhere exotic with some bodies money


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 27, 2013)

Definate two places for me please, and a maybe TBC by tuesday next week.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Me too! we just need DarthVega to come and thats the TM 4 ball with Gibbo, jim and me!
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			'The unpopular four' as I like to think of you.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Not at all Richard, sounds like a good first group to me.

1st group out, 10am Mon 7th October @ St. George's Hill GC


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Not at all Richard, sounds like a good first group to me.

1st group out, 10am Mon 7th October @ St. George's Hill GC  

Click to expand...


can go off some folk on here tbh!


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Not at all Richard, sounds like a good first group to me.

1st group out, 10am Mon 7th October @ St. George's Hill GC  

Click to expand...

 If it is shotgun start, I think they may be teeing off the hole with the longest walk. Ist at St Georges Hill sounds about right.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2013)

Richart, can you put me down as a provisional please; not back at work until next week, need to check I can get the leave.  Thanks.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Richart, can you put me down as a provisional please; not back at work until next week, need to check I can get the leave.  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 Will do.


----------



## tyke (Mar 27, 2013)

A charity very close to my heart, just checked my calendar and i am on a rest day If space is available would love to attend, would also be up for a game on the sunday as well.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 27, 2013)

If there is space, I'm in please!


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

tyke said:



			A charity very close to my heart, just checked my calendar and i am on a rest day If space is available would love to attend, would also be up for a game on the sunday as well.
		
Click to expand...




El Bandito said:



			If there is space, I'm in please!
		
Click to expand...

Spaces for both of you.:thup:


----------



## tyke (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Spaces for both of you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, looking forward to it already


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 28, 2013)

richart said:



			Spaces for both of you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic, in the diary.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 28, 2013)

Please add me in Richard


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry, I need to take my name off. 
Just gone to book it off work and we already have people off so I can't. October fgs!!

I might be able to fudge something nearer the time if you have people drop out.

Sorry again.


----------



## mikee247 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep thats a Chieften IRC!! Not a nine mile sniper me more of the guy sat in the trenches when you drove over me!!   More recently bashed around BATUS in a zooped up Warrior!! Good times had "down town" in the Hat. Sarah Siddons was the bar where the local red neck birds ploughed their trade so I am reliably told   After several weeks getting eaten alive by mozzies and totally dry it was def a case of any hole is a go..!!


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 28, 2013)

adiemel said:



			I am very interested in this. Would I need an official handicap, if so is there a limit on the handicap that can play. Also have to see if i can catch a lift from Huntingdon area with anybody
		
Click to expand...


rick, I'm in

adiemel, St Neots close enough?


----------



## rosecott (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll be coming from Newark/Nottingham area and thinking about a Travelodge Sunday and Monday (Â£12 each a night booked in advance), sharing travelling and maybe another couple of rounds. Any takers?


----------



## Fader (Mar 28, 2013)

If there's room at the Inn I'd love to play in this event


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I'll be coming from Newark/Nottingham area and thinking about a Travelodge Sunday and Monday (Â£12 each a night booked in advance), sharing travelling and maybe another couple of rounds. Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of going down on the Sunday and seeing if I can wangle a game at some kind forumite's course, but would be coming back Monday evening after the H4H meet, any good to you?


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2013)

Fader said:



			If there's room at the Inn I'd love to play in this event
		
Click to expand...

 Plenty of room.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Sorry, I need to take my name off. 
Just gone to book it off work and we already have people off so I can't. October fgs!!

I might be able to fudge something nearer the time if you have people drop out.

Sorry again.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Gary.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2013)

Always a game going at my place although plenty of forum members at far better courses like Bearwood Lakes and Camberley. Worth trying to get games there but the offer always open


----------



## tyke (Mar 28, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I'll be coming from Newark/Nottingham area and thinking about a Travelodge Sunday and Monday (Â£12 each a night booked in advance), sharing travelling and maybe another couple of rounds. Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Travelling from Lincoln and will be staying the Sunday night but unfortunately at work on the tuesday so travelling back after the main event. i will have a look at the leave diary and see if the tuesdays available, if so shouldn't be a problem in picking you up.


----------



## Fader (Mar 28, 2013)

richart said:



			Plenty of room.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

100% count me in then Richart a charity I'll always gladly give to and includes golf everyone's a winner


----------



## malek988 (Mar 28, 2013)

ive heard alot about these meet and would love to attend but would need to look at travel costs etc.... is anyone from my neck of the woods going, could split costs with?


----------



## rosecott (Mar 29, 2013)

Crow said:



			I'm thinking of going down on the Sunday and seeing if I can wangle a game at some kind forumite's course, but would be coming back Monday evening after the H4H meet, any good to you?
		
Click to expand...




tyke said:



			Travelling from Lincoln and will be staying the Sunday night but unfortunately at work on the tuesday so travelling back after the main event. i will have a look at the leave diary and see if the tuesdays available, if so shouldn't be a problem in picking you up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty flexible, just don't want to do all the travel on the one day.


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2013)

There does seem quite a lot of us travelling on the Sunday who will be looking for a local knock. I think I'm sorted but there's definitely an opening for a mini-meet warm-up parade I think :mmm:

Maybe a separate topic/thread with a who's travelling Sunday and looking for a game wouldn't go a miss and then someone local picking up the gauntlet :thup:


----------



## sweatysock41 (Mar 29, 2013)

Rick, Please add my name to the list - provided the sceptics don't need me in LA I will be there supporting this great cause again.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 30, 2013)

Messrs Garg and Hart please add me to the list  :thup: . Here's to finding another tricky chip shot


----------



## richart (Mar 30, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Messrs Garg and Hart please add me to the list  :thup: . Here's to finding another tricky chip shot 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't be the same without you Tiger. All the best mate.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone travelling from the Cambridge area give me a shout for a shared lift if desired.


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Rick, let me know when the new charity site is set-up, I've won the first contribution towards it at the PGA today


----------



## rickg (Apr 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			Rick, let me know when the new charity site is set-up, I've won the first contribution towards it at the PGA today 

Click to expand...

Should be towards the end of this week....will let you know when it's up.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2013)

rickg said:



			Should be towards the end of this week....will let you know when it's up.....
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, I've got 2 x donations now in hand.  1 for a bet won at the Belfry and another for a bag I've had off Region3 (Gary)


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd like to give this a go please   Will check the holiday situation at work this week.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Swinger (Apr 1, 2013)

Put me down please Rich/Rick. Would love to play. 
If your looking for handicaps I should be off at least 7 by then.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Put me down please Rich/Rick. Would love to play. 
If your looking for handicaps I should be off at least 0.7 by then.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected for you Steve as you missed off the decimal point.


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2013)

The new Charity page is now up and running.....please follow the link to pay your Â£30 deposits or to pay for any bets/donations/fundraising activities.
I have  started the ball rolling with my Â£30 deposit.

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

*Just one request please....if you are donating PLEASE go to the "leave a message" page and let me know what your payment is for...eg deposit/bet/general donation/sponsorship, etc etc.*

I'll get working on the entrants list and hoepfully have the initial one published tonight, but its safe to say that all those wanting to play up until this thread will be OK.

*Please dont add any guests yet or pay for any guests...*the way the list is filling up, it may be restricted to Forum members only. We have catered for certain guests spaces, eg GM HQ team, West Hill captains team, auctioneer, BlackMoor captains team etc, so it is going to be very tight on spaces this year.

Good luck and get donating..... :thup:


----------



## dufferman (Apr 2, 2013)

Deposit Paid!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 2, 2013)

In and paid  Looking forward to it already!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in..


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2013)

just another request before I forget.....please also add your forum name to the "leave a message page". thanks to those who already did it....... and Robert....lucky I already know you...:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the 1st stab at the list of entrants. Click to enlarge. Let me know if I have missed you off. Dont worry about handicaps for now as they will change so will get an update nearer the time.

It's now OK to start paying your Â£30 deposits to secure your place. Remember to add your forum name when paying on the BMycharity page and specify if its a deposit you are paying or a bet/general donation.

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013





So far no guests allowed until we give the Forumers a bit more time to register. If we still have spaces at the start of May, then we'll open it up.

This list below is for those who arent sure if they can make it yet or who have expressed an interest but not yet confirmed attendance, or might still make it if all the planets are aligned..


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 2, 2013)

deposit paid and leave booked :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2013)

am 80% certain i can do this now rick so add me to the list, will know for sure in the next few weeks


----------



## adiemel (Apr 2, 2013)

Add me to the list please. Will pay depost at the weekend


----------



## Swinger (Apr 2, 2013)

richart said:



			Corrected for you Steve as you missed off the decimal point.

Click to expand...

I'll be easy money even off 7 at the moment Rich. You'll have the pleasure of finding that out soon enough though!!


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 2, 2013)

Add my name to the list please guys - great event and a very worthy cause! :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2013)

Deposit paid


----------



## the hammer (Apr 2, 2013)

deposit paid, the hammer / Greg Wilkinson


----------



## tyke (Apr 2, 2013)

Deposit paid


----------



## rob2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Deposit done.

Rob2 = Rob Webb. HC 12.


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks guys.....11 deposits paid already on day 1....keep em coming.. :thup:


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 2, 2013)

deposit paid


----------



## wookie (Apr 3, 2013)

Paid deposit.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Deposit paid.


----------



## El Bandito (Apr 3, 2013)

Deposit paid - Stuart Lennon / El Bandito. HCP 19


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 3, 2013)

Rick I'd be interested in this, but wouldn't be able to pay the deposit til next month. Let me know if this is alright.

Cheers Simon.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 3, 2013)

Rick - deposit paid.

For your list 'Blundell' is Phil Williams and his current h/c is 14............but we're working really hard to get that up to at least 18 in the next month or so as we want to have a fighting chance for the Nike Matchplay!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 3, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Rick - deposit paid.

For your list 'Blundell' is Phil Williams and his current h/c is 14............but we're working really hard to get that up to at least 18 in the next month or so as we want to have a fighting chance for the Nike Matchplay!!!
		
Click to expand...


You doing the same for yours:whoo:


----------



## SyR (Apr 3, 2013)

Rick, just paid my deposit. SyR "Simon Roberts".


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2013)

Deposit deposited!


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2013)

Paperboy said:



			Rick I'd be interested in this, but wouldn't be able to pay the deposit til next month. Let me know if this is alright.

Cheers Simon.
		
Click to expand...

thats OK Si..I'll put you down.


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2013)

20 deposits received so far...thanks guys...

This event is also open to the Forum ladies if any are interested.


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2013)

List updated....(paid in green)




Provisionals


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2013)

rickg said:



			20 deposits received so far...thanks guys...

This event is also open to the Forum ladies if any are interested.
		
Click to expand...

I thought a few already had


----------



## LIG (Apr 3, 2013)

Deposit paid.

Only problem is I couldn't find a leave a message page??


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			Deposit paid.

Only problem is I couldn't find a leave a message page??

Click to expand...

No problem mate.....I know who you are .......for reference, it's the same place where you left the message...."Good work chaps!"   :rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Apr 3, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			You doing the same for yours:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Too right mate - am aiming to be up at your one by the end of the year!!!  :ears:


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

Deposit paid.

Bet won at Belfry paid

Bag off Region3 paid

Think me and Fundy will have to have a bet against MadAdey & Pistol Pete :thup:


----------



## LIG (Apr 3, 2013)

rickg said:



			No problem mate.....I know who you are .......for reference, it's the same place where you left the message...."Good work chaps!"   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

IN the words of HJS: D'oh!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Deposit paid.

Bet won at Belfry paid

Bag off Region3 paid

Think me and Fundy will have to have a bet against MadAdey & Pistol Pete :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt, pair of bandits the both of em!!! (insider info from Adey that is  )


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I wouldnt, pair of bandits the both of em!!! (insider info from Adey that is  )
		
Click to expand...

them or us Gibbo


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2013)

erm, oh wait, you have Fish, biggest bandit on GM tbh


----------



## teegirl (Apr 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			20 deposits received so far...thanks guys...

This event is also open to the Forum ladies if any are interested.
		
Click to expand...

Seem to be as rare as hens teeth  do you know anyone prepared to don a skirt and join me on the reds Rick?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 4, 2013)

teegirl said:



			do you know anyone prepared to don a skirt and join me on the reds Rick?
		
Click to expand...

You may very well regret asking that


----------



## rickg (Apr 4, 2013)

teegirl said:



			Seem to be as rare as hens teeth  do you know anyone prepared to don a skirt and join me on the reds Rick?
		
Click to expand...

hi Jan,

I shall open the question to our lovely ladies......

if nothing is forthcoming, then I'm pretty sure we could get one of the West Hill or Blackmoor Ladies to tee it up. I'm sure we could muster a 4 ball.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			hi Jan,

I shall open the question to our lovely ladies......

if nothing is forthcoming, then I'm pretty sure we could get one of the West Hill or Blackmoor Ladies to tee it up. I'm sure we could muster a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Is Sandy not playing this year. That would be at least one more lady.


----------



## rickg (Apr 4, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Is Sandy not playing this year. That would be at least one more lady.
		
Click to expand...

I've PM'd Sandy.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 4, 2013)

Deposit paid,  (name Joshua Hibbert)


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 4, 2013)

Deposit paid chaps.


----------



## znuffzz (Apr 4, 2013)

Rick - any places left? am up for this as youve genoursly arranged 30 mins away from my house....


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2013)

znuffzz said:



			Rick - any places left? am up for this as youve genoursly arranged 30 mins away from my house....
		
Click to expand...

 Places still available. You are in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2013)

Richart, can you move me from the possibles to the mains if you still have a space please, I will sort out the deposit once I know I'm in.  Thanks.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Richart, can you move me from the possibles to the mains if you still have a space please, I will sort out the deposit once I know I'm in.  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 You are in.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2013)

richart said:



			You are in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Richart, deposit paid.


----------



## myoung19 (Apr 5, 2013)

Depost paid with Â£30 donation to Charity.

Looking forward to this one.

Mark Young


----------



## rickg (Apr 5, 2013)

...give yourselves a pat on the back......... your donations have just passed the Â£1000 mark...well done....keep the deposits coming....next stop Â£2000........ :thup:
Updated list...those paid are in green




provisionals




details of Â£Â£ raised


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

Any winnings I get from my medals and being in the "Two's" will be donated as the season goes along  I also have a couple of clubs winging their way to me so more pennies will be added when they arrive 

I'm going to ask Mike if I can run a Black Ball Lotto Number through the forum.  You pick a single number 1-49, you pay for a minimum 5 weeks (Saturdays only) at Â£1.00 per week and 50% Â£24.50) goes to the winner and the other 50% to H4H's. With 6 months in front of us, that could yield around Â£600.00   If I get the OK I'll start a new thread/topic.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 5, 2013)

Deposit paid, V.Excited


----------



## rickg (Apr 5, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Deposit paid, V.Excited  

Click to expand...

You were so excited...you forgot to add your forum name in the message on the webpage......   :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 5, 2013)

Scott Roots-IER paid up for team Taylormade!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

Bonus Ball Competition now LIVE.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...elp-for-Heroes&p=797730&viewfull=1#post797730


----------



## Sandy (Apr 5, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Is Sandy not playing this year. That would be at least one more lady.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm in - just got to find where to pay my deposit - sorry missed the pm earlier....Chris not able to come along to this one though.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Yep I'm in - just got to find where to pay my deposit - sorry missed the pm earlier....Chris not able to come along to this one though.
		
Click to expand...

Good news that you can play Sandy.:thup: The site to pay on is at the bottom of Ricks signature, first post on this thread.


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2013)

Bugger. Only just found this thread.
Any room for Slime & Blowtorch.

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2013)

Still room guys.


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2013)

richart said:



			Still room guys.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, put me down for two please. 
Thanks,

*Slime*.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 6, 2013)

rickg said:



			You were so excited...you forgot to add your forum name in the message on the webpage......   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oops sorry, hope it was obvious


----------



## MKDave (Apr 6, 2013)

Deposit paid so very excited! Probably a good time to learn how to play golf now.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Apr 6, 2013)

Would it be ok to pay in full in the next month or so, once my next pension payment comes in?
Also is there a first come first served basis on the guests? I've got 2 interested, and ideally need one at least so I can get there easier


----------



## User20205 (Apr 6, 2013)

just paid my deposit. I'm off 10 now not 9 as in you s/sheet Rick 

No sign of that changing soon


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2013)

therod said:



			just paid my deposit. I'm off 10 now not 9 as in you s/sheet Rick 

No sign of that changing soon 

Click to expand...

I am off 10 and not 11 but don't tell him. You last 10 holes at Camberley say different, I under par gross.


----------



## rickg (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the deposits guys....keep them coming.....Jan did you see that Sandy is now in so we have at least one other lady?

Don't worry about the handicaps, I'm pretty sure everyone's is going to change between now and October!!........It does help me if people put them in their signature and keep them updated as I don't have to chase them....all handicaps will be re confirmed on the day.


----------



## TXL (Apr 6, 2013)

richart said:



			I am off 10 and not 11 but don't tell him. You last 10 holes at Camberley say different, I under par gross.

Click to expand...

Now Richard, you know the back 9 is the easier 9 at Camberley, especially when most of the holes are downwind


----------



## adiemel (Apr 7, 2013)

Deposit paid. full name Adrian Mellish/adiemel. now just got to get my offical handicap.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you Rick.....better get my name on the list then.......if their is still any places left 

As usual top class organising, and getting some great support


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't forget to get involved in our Lotto Ball Prediction where you can win money whilst supporting the charity 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...l-Lotto-Competition-In-Aid-of-Help-for-Heroes


----------



## rickg (Apr 11, 2013)

teegirl said:



			Thank you Rick.....better get my name on the list then.......if their is still any places left 

As usual top class organising, and getting some great support 

Click to expand...

yes Jan still places......get your deposit in :thup: see you soon!


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2013)

Am I/are we on the list?
As soon as it's confirmed we'll whizz our deposits over.

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2013)

You are both on the list.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 15, 2013)

Updated list with those that have paid their deposits in green.......if youre not in green....you havent paid.....which is a gentle reminder for payment please  




2 more deposits and we'll break the Â£1500 barrier.
Still spaces left for Forum members before we open it up for a limited number of guests, (more info soon on how we will be handling and allocating guest requests)

Thanks for the continued support..


----------



## Blundell (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Rick,

I haven't paid my deposit, but can't see how you do this or how much to pay?

cheers

Blundell


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2013)

Blundell said:



			Hi Rick,

I haven't paid my deposit, but can't see how you do this or how much to pay?

cheers

Blundell
		
Click to expand...

Just go to this link below and pay Â£30.00 and in the message section state your user-neame and that its your deposit for H4H.

Read what others have written first on the charity page if unsure.

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013


----------



## rickg (Apr 16, 2013)

Blundell said:



			Hi Rick,

I haven't paid my deposit, but can't see how you do this or how much to pay?

cheers

Blundell
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mate.....you actually paid Â£35 instead of Â£30, but its not a problem as Raffle tickets are a fiver on the day, so youve already bought one.... :thup:

Actually I was going to raise the subject this year anyway of players using the charity page to buy their raffle tickets....5 good reasons....

Its less for you to pay on the day........
Get to claim gift aid direct from the person paying...
Saves collecting money on the day which is always a pain and frees up more time to socialise before the golf....
The charity website total looks healthier earlier......
Less cash to carry around after to take to the bank....

The people who have not paid deposits yet would then be able to pay Â£35 instead of Â£30 (or more if they want to buy more than 1 raffle ticket), and those that have already paid their deposit could either go on line and buy their raffle tickets ( preferable), or wait until the day and buy a raffle ticket on the day. As long as theres a note in the comments section on line its easy to track.

I'll monitor who is buying them on line and keep my spreadsheet updated.

PS..purchasing a raffle ticket is not compulsary, but if anyone doesn't buy one, we'll make them play with Smiffy & Homer... :whoo:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 16, 2013)

Rick partner with me Homer and Smiffy and I'll have two tickets....


----------



## richart (Apr 16, 2013)

Â£5 buys you one raffle ticket, Â£10 buys you three. Seem to remember last year most bought Â£10's worth.


----------



## mikee247 (Apr 17, 2013)

Deposit paid


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 17, 2013)

Deposit for me and Daveyc2k2 paid.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 17, 2013)

Deposit paid,


----------



## coolhand (Apr 17, 2013)

RickG please move me to the confirmed list. I'll pay the deposit tomorrow.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 17, 2013)

I have also paid the deposit under the pseudonym of James Taylor but couldn't find the link to confirm deposit.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just go to this link below and pay Â£30.00 and in the message section state your user-neame and that its your deposit for H4H.

Read what others have written first on the charity page if unsure.

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

Click to expand...

Where is the message section? It's driving me mad looking for it.


----------



## coolhand (Apr 17, 2013)

coolhand said:



			RickG please move me to the confirmed list. I'll pay the deposit tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Deposit Paid


----------



## rickg (Apr 17, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Where is the message section? It's driving me mad looking for it.
		
Click to expand...

It's on this page here under "your support message". I have written some text into this example....hope this helps....


----------



## rickg (Apr 18, 2013)

44 deposits received so far and just gone past Â£1700...lets see if we can get to Â£2000 by the end of the weekend....... :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you think the last to pay, may get a longer walk to their starting tee in the shotgun start Rick ?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 18, 2013)

richart said:



			Do you think the last to pay, may get a longer walk to their starting tee in the shotgun start Rick ?

Click to expand...

Tradition and good manners dictate that the most senior (i.e. oldest) player should start from tee 1.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 18, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Tradition and good manners dictate that the most senior (i.e. oldest) players should start from tee 1.
		
Click to expand...

Edited that for you Rosecott


----------



## rosecott (Apr 18, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Edited that for you Rosecott 

Click to expand...

I like a bit of decent company.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I like a bit of decent company.
		
Click to expand...


That group will include me too. Has all the making of a 6 hour round!


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Tradition and good manners dictate that the most senior (i.e. oldest) player should start from tee 1.
		
Click to expand...




Leftie said:



			Edited that for you Rosecott 

Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			I like a bit of decent company.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			That group will include me too. Has all the making of a 6 hour round!
		
Click to expand...

Dream on boys. You could always use your bus passes to get out to the 10th.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 18, 2013)

chrisd said:



			That group will include me too. Has all the making of a 6 hour round!
		
Click to expand...

best not all go out together, if it's a slow round you could go out as a 4 & come back as a 3 (or maybe worse).


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Tradition and good manners dictate that the most senior (i.e. oldest) player should start from tee 1.
		
Click to expand...




Leftie said:



			Edited that for you Rosecott 

Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			I like a bit of decent company.
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			best not all go out together, if it's a slow round you could go out as a 4 & come back as a 3 (or maybe worse). 

Click to expand...

Good point Nick. Might need to look into getting an ambulance sorted for the day.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2013)

richart said:



			Dream on boys. You could always use your bus passes to get out to the 10th.

Click to expand...


Now there's the rub!  You don't get the bus pass until 62 now so I'd need to borrow Lefties or Rosecotts!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 19, 2013)

chrisd said:



			That group will include me too. Has all the making of a 6 hour round!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh! I hate it as well when I have to wait on every shot when following the young guns.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 19, 2013)

Dough-nated!


----------



## GeneralStore (Apr 19, 2013)

Deposit paid


----------



## badgerous (Apr 19, 2013)

Rick
As per your instructions could you add my name to the list please?
Can't wait for this!
Simon


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2013)

badgerous said:



			Rick
As per your instructions could you add my name to the list please?
Can't wait for this!
Simon
		
Click to expand...

You're in Simon...... :thup:


----------



## badgerous (Apr 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			You're in Simon...... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. 
Cheered me up for another night shift


----------



## Fitz (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Rick

Just seen this and wondered if there are any places left?  If so please can you add my name to the list.  Would be great to play a real top quality course.  Thanks

Simon


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2013)

Fitz said:



			Hi Rick

Just seen this and wondered if there are any places left?  If so please can you add my name to the list.  Would be great to play a real top quality course.  Thanks

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon, added you to the list. Just pay Â£30 deposit to the charity page in the link in my signature to secure your place.......welcome on board.... :whoo:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 20, 2013)

I really want to play this again, and stick around for the meal afterwards this year, but can't commit just yet. I hope there are spaces left nearer the time.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 20, 2013)

Great, thanks Rick, deposit on its way in very near future


----------



## rickg (Apr 22, 2013)

Latest update...those paid are in green.......only 3 more deposits required to get us past Â£2k......come on guys, dont be shy!! :thup:

If the outstanding deposits are paid that will take us past Â£3k!!!

Dont forget you can also buy your raffle tickets via the charity page....Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3, just remember to add a message to say the payment is for raffle tickets.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 22, 2013)

What kind of things are going to be up for raffle this year?


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			What kind of things are going to be up for raffle this year?
		
Click to expand...

 Good question.

Everyone that plays is encouraged to bring a prize along, and we also get prizes from a lot companies that support the day. GM are very generous as well. We sell individual tickets rather than books of them to spread the prizes as far as possible. You would be very unlucky not to win a prize if you bought a ticket. Most of the prizes are golf related, balls, brollies, books, clothing etc, togther with the usual booze !!  Well worth buying tickets, and three for a tenner is a bargain.:thup: All the money raised on the raffle goes 100% to the charity.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not bothering with the auction, still smarting after Rob (full throttle) gazumping me for the GK and the bag!


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I'm not bothering with the auction, still smarting after Rob (full throttle) gazumping me for the GK and the bag!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but just think you made him pay more than he really wanted to, and so made more money for H4H's !


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

yeah and I have one now and paid half the price 

Ok, will start saving in my copper jar


----------



## rickg (Apr 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Ok, will start saving in my *tenner* jar 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya...... :whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

Northerner Rick, tenners stay in the bank


----------



## JamesR (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, once again I'm unable to attend the HFH golf day, but have made my usual donation instead.

Enjoy the day everyone & well done guys on organising it yet again.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 23, 2013)

richart said:



			Most of the prizes are golf related, balls, brollies, books, clothing etc, togther with the usual booze !!  Well worth buying tickets, and three for a tenner is a bargain.:thup: All the money raised on the raffle goes 100% to the charity.
		
Click to expand...

you still got a garage full of brollies to get rid of 

also where is my flag:rofl:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 23, 2013)

Deposit & Raffle money paid.  :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2013)

Gil_Emott said:



			Well, once again I'm unable to attend the HFH golf day, but have made my usual donation instead.

Enjoy the day everyone & well done guys on organising it yet again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Very generous (again) :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2013)

therod said:



			you still got a garage full of brollies to get rid of 

Click to expand...

  No I haven't.:angry: Any brollies will be brand spankers, not old stock.


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2013)

Gil_Emott said:



			Well, once again I'm unable to attend the HFH golf day, but have made my usual donation instead.

Enjoy the day everyone & well done guys on organising it yet again.
		
Click to expand...

James, just to echo Richart's thanks.....that's extremely generous of you.......thanks for the continued support, hopefully you'll get to play next year.... :thup:

With your donation and HDA's deposit that takes us past Â£2k.... :clap:


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 25, 2013)

What is the raffle that I've seen mentioned. Sorry to be lazy and not look back through posts.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			JWith your donation and HDA's deposit that takes us past Â£2k....
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::whoo::whoo:

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2013)

daveyc2k2 said:



			What is the raffle that I've seen mentioned. Sorry to be lazy and not look back through posts.
		
Click to expand...

We have a raffle in the day....usual prizes, wine, spirits, balls, brollies, etc etc etc.  Players are encouraged to bring a raffle prize with them and we sort them into suitable lots.......Tickets are a fiver each or Â£10 for 3. This year we are trying to encourage people to buy tickets using the charity page in advance so there is less cash to carry around and count on the day.

We will be also holding the usual auction on the day with some of the auction prizes being offered on here so forum members who are not playing get a chance to bid on some of the lots.

Again, we rely a lot on generous forum members to donate 4 ball vouchers and any other gifts they think would make good auction prizes. A lot of clubs will offer a 4 ball voucher as a prize if asked nicely and they believe in the cause. Or they may have the odd club gathering dust in the corner of the pro shop that they just can't sell and might be happy to donate. Our forum members are a resourceful lot and never fail to disappoint. The more auction prizes we can get, the more money we raise for the charity. :thup:

Greg is already doing his great work with the manufacturers who have always been generous in the past and have come up with some fabulous donations.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Rick, I have paid my donation now. You will find it is in 2 payments as when I went in through your link, it came up with a Â£25 donation so I paid that then realised on here it was Â£30. So I made a second payment of Â£10, Â£5 to make it up to Â£30 and imposed a Â£5 fine on me for not doing it correctly first time....:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Hello Rick, I have paid my donation now. You will find it is in 2 payments as when I went in through your link, it came up with a Â£25 donation so I paid that then realised on here it was Â£30. So I made a second payment of Â£10, Â£5 to make it up to Â£30 and imposed a Â£5 fine on me for not doing it correctly first time....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can have a raffle ticket for the fiver. :thup:


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Â£10 for 3 raffle tickets has been donated.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			You can have a raffle ticket for the fiver. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 26, 2013)

Just wondering what the situation is regarding guests, as my mate who played last year was asking this morning.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just wondering what the situation is regarding guests, as my mate who played last year was asking this morning.
		
Click to expand...

 Adey, Rick will be posting details on guests shortly.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2013)

richart said:



			Adey, Rick will be posting details on guests shortly.
		
Click to expand...

With only a few places left we can't just open it up as so many people want to bring guests it would be a free for all, so what we have decided is the following:

Anyone who brought a guest last year will have first choice to bring the same guest again this year. We'll give it another week to see how many spaces that leaves.

From next week we will then open it up to anyone who is travelling a long distance and needs to bring a guest to help with petrol costs and can't find another forum member to share with. If we run out of spaces, we'll select by furthest distance to travel and then the others will go on the reserve list.  We usually get a fair few drop out during the year, so these ultimately should get a place.

Hope this meets with everyone's approval.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just wondering what the situation is regarding guests, as my mate who played last year was asking this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Adey, based on what I have just posted about guests, Pete is in...... :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 28, 2013)

rickg said:



			Adey, based on what I have just posted about guests, Pete is in...... :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Cheers mate, I will let him know. :cheers:


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2013)

Any more guests that played last year want to play again this year at West Hill ? Those eligible include MadAdey's, HotDogAssassin's, Wookie's, and GolfBallWhackerGuy's guests plus any I may have missed. Adeys and GBWG's guests have spaces reserved.

Also there a quite a few forumers deposits we could do with being paid to the H4H site. Once they have all been paid we will know exactly how many further guest spaces we have available.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2013)

Rick/Richard could you remove me off the list, unfortunately I won't be able to make it as I'll be away but I'll still make a donation to the fund.

Thanks.


----------



## badgerous (Apr 29, 2013)

Deposit, well, deposited!
Can't wait for this


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2013)

badgerous said:



			Deposit, well, deposited!
Can't wait for this

Click to expand...

Thanks Simon...received.

Heres an update: Those in green have paid, those not in green......haven't.....hint, hint.... 





Breakdown of funds raised to date:




Just to let you all know, Mike has confirmed he is entering a team this year from the Golf Monthly staff. :clap::thup:


----------



## CallawayKid (Apr 29, 2013)

Paid...along with Â£10 for the raffle. I'll bring along a bottle of Lambrini or something like that as I'm coming from Essex 

CK


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just to let you all know, Mike has confirmed he is entering a team this year from the Golf Monthly staff. :clap::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can we request that the entire team has to wear the same trousers that Mike had on today? See twitter for anyone that missed MikeH in his as he calls them "cassis" trousers. (read Pink)


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Rick/Richard could you remove me off the list, unfortunately I won't be able to make it as I'll be away but I'll still make a donation to the fund.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Stuart, but thanks for your support.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2013)

Paid for my 3 raffle tickets and G5 Hybrid off Richart which I have now moved on and when those monies come back to me I'll forward those on also :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry Rick and Rich, been a bit slow off the mark this year. Will get deposit and some raffle ticket money sorted in the next couple of days.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as Greg, will have it all over to you next weekend.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 29, 2013)

As for my guest I will be paying for his + raffle tickets the same time as I pay mine mate, he's adefinate and is looking forward to it as much as I am


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks Fish, Greg & GBWG.. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2013)

Rick & Rich, another tenner in for the raffle tickets.


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rick & Rich, another tenner in for the raffle tickets.
		
Click to expand...

thanks Richard.....I've also paid my tenner for raffle tickets... :thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2013)

Twire, thanks for the Â£30 donation for the R11 shaft..... :thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2013)

Just to whet the appetite and coax a few more forumers into the last few remaining spaces.....check out this link for a hole by hole guide to one of the most beautiful heathland courses in England. 

Do you really want to miss out on the largest ever forum meet? Mike has promised a 2 page spread in the magazine as well, so if you ever wanted to appear in print, nows your chance.......  

You will not get another chance to play this magnificent course including food and prizes for only Â£75........*and* help to raise an enourmous amount for a fantastic charity at the same time.....if you are still sitting on the fence, then pick those splinters out of your backside and get signed up!!! :thup:

http://www.westhillgc.co.uk/hole 1

Click on holes 1, 4, 8 and 15 and just drool.......... :fore:


----------



## Val (Apr 30, 2013)

Rick, logistically this is just not going to be possible for me with me returning from holiday on the Friday so rather than hang on and see I think I'll just call it a day and ask to take me of the provisional list. Would love to have attended this too but there is far too much logistics involved at my end to make it possible.

All the best and well done for organising a fantastic event for a fantastic cause.

Martin


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 30, 2013)

Just had my guest from last year (Paul Maidens) confirm that he will not be joining us this year.  Unfortunately that now puts me in the prime position for the wooden spoon!


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Just had my guest from last year (Paul Maidens) confirm that he will not be joining us this year.  Unfortunately that now puts me in the prime position for the wooden spoon!
		
Click to expand...

No it's OK, Smiffy is playing.....


----------



## Rooter (Apr 30, 2013)

Rick, can you PM me your email address and Richards? i have something interesting for you....


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Rick, can you PM me your email address and Richards? i have something interesting for you....
		
Click to expand...

OK PM sent....intrigued now...don't tell me, Holly Sonders is coming as your guest? ....


----------



## Rooter (Apr 30, 2013)

rickg said:



			OK PM sent....intrigued now...don't tell me, Holly Sonders is coming as your guest? .... 

Click to expand...

Nah she is busy. you have new email. nothing perverted. sorry.

Back to normal chaps!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone booked up to stay over nearby?


----------



## wookie (May 1, 2013)

rickg said:



			With only a few places left we can't just open it up as so many people want to bring guests it would be a free for all, so what we have decided is the following:

Anyone who brought a guest last year will have first choice to bring the same guest again this year. We'll give it another week to see how many spaces that leaves.

From next week we will then open it up to anyone who is travelling a long distance and needs to bring a guest to help with petrol costs and can't find another forum member to share with. If we run out of spaces, we'll select by furthest distance to travel and then the others will go on the reserve list.  We usually get a fair few drop out during the year, so these ultimately should get a place.

Hope this meets with everyone's approval.
		
Click to expand...

Please could you add Tim to the list Rick - will make sure deposit is sorted shortly.


----------



## tyke (May 1, 2013)

Looking at booking in to a travelodge for a couple of nights, would any of you local gents be able to recommend which one to use?


----------



## scratch (May 1, 2013)

rickg said:



http://www.westhillgc.co.uk/hole 1

Click on holes 1, 4, 8 and 15 and just drool.......... :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Poppycock!!  3rd and 10th are the best holes at West Hill


----------



## tyke (May 1, 2013)

Right job jobbed, booked into the travelodge at Frimley, nights of 6th and 7th, Â£46 and toby carvery next door, happy dayz


----------



## richart (May 1, 2013)

scratch said:



			Poppycock!!  3rd and 10th are the best holes at West Hill  

Click to expand...

 6th, 15th and 18th are the best holes.


----------



## scratch (May 1, 2013)

richart said:



			6th, 15th and 18th are the best holes.
		
Click to expand...

Only because you can't reach the 3rd and 10th in 2  :ears:


----------



## MadAdey (May 1, 2013)

Bit of help please. It is my girlfriends birthday on the 6th so I am looking for somewhere nice to stay on that night in that area. Can anyone suggest anywhere please?


----------



## richart (May 1, 2013)

scratch said:



			Only because you can't reach the 3rd and 10th in 2  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Can't reach the 6th and 18th in two either.


----------



## richart (May 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Bit of help please. It is my girlfriends birthday on the 6th so I am looking for somewhere nice to stay on that night in that area. Can anyone suggest anywhere please?
		
Click to expand...

  Pennyhill Park in Bagshot is very nice and expensive. The England rugby team stay there.


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2013)

richart said:



			The England rugby team stay there.
		
Click to expand...

Full of hookers then?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 2, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Full of hookers then? 

Click to expand...

Nah, a rugby squad only needs a couple of hookers.


----------



## pontius69 (May 2, 2013)

Please add me to you list for help the hero's .....cheers alan


----------



## rickg (May 2, 2013)

pontius69 said:



			Please add me to you list for help the hero's .....cheers alan
		
Click to expand...

Hi Alan, you are added...just need to pay your deposit (Â£30) and if you want to pay in advance for any raffle tickets (Â£5 each or 3 for Â£10) at the BMycharity page....link is in my signature and in the 1st post on page 1 of this thread. :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 2, 2013)

wookie said:



			Please could you add Tim to the list Rick - will make sure deposit is sorted shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Tim is added...will be good to see you both again.


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

Just donated Â£300.50 which is the 50% contribution from the Lotto Ball Competition :whoo:

There are still numbers available people so please join in where you will not only be helping with raising more for the charity but, you can win cash as well :thup:

Lotto Bonus Ball Competition Here

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...l-Lotto-Competition-In-Aid-of-Help-for-Heroes


----------



## rickg (May 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just donated Â£300.50 which is the 50% contribution from the Lotto Ball Competition :whoo:

There are still numbers available people so please join in where you will not only be helping with raising more for the charity but, you can win cash as well :thup:

Lotto Bonus Ball Competition Here

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...l-Lotto-Competition-In-Aid-of-Help-for-Heroes

Click to expand...

Robin, that is outstanding work....well done mate and thanks for your tireless efforts.....it's making a big difference....... :clap:

So come on folks, Robin has laid the groundwork, lets help him and the cause by buying a bonus ball and lets get them all sold..... :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 9, 2013)

Latest update: Deposits paid in green.

Total raised to date: Â£2795







Really need those remaining deposits in folks....I'm still waiting for Â£30 deposits from around 26 forum members who have asked to play. 
At the moment I am turning away guests and people who have played previously from my club and other clubs to try and get as many forum members as possible. Please pay them ASAP....Many thanks. :thup:


----------



## Fader (May 9, 2013)

Apologies Rick, I get paid next week will get money straight across to you then if thats ok.


----------



## GB72 (May 9, 2013)

Sorry for the delay Rick. Deposit just been paid


----------



## wookie (May 9, 2013)

I've just paid Tim's deposit and a tenner raffle tickets x 2.

Cheers Rick


----------



## rickg (May 9, 2013)

Cheers guys, Duncan has also joined our ranks and paid his deposit straight away...cheers Duncan.. :thup:


----------



## richart (May 10, 2013)

Played West Hill yesterday in their 36 hole Foursomes Open. Tricky day to play golf as it was blowing a hoolie! A lot of work has been done on the bunkers and having put my partner in most of them, can confirm they are greatly improved. The greens were very quick, with huge breaks, and with the wind behind they were almost unplayable. We four putted from 15 feet on the second, and must have had well over 40 putts in both rounds The course looked superb with all the trees now in leaf, and I am sure it will be in top condition for the H4H day.

For anyone that has played the course, they will be able to judge the strength of the wind, by the fact I drove past the bell on the 3rd. 300 yards down hill and down gale. The 8th hole was a drive and a wedge, and the 11th which is shorter was two woods, and still short.

Can't wait to return on the 7th October.


----------



## Swingalot (May 10, 2013)

Apologies for delay, not a regular visitor to the forum.
Deposit all paid, look forward to it.


----------



## rickg (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the recent deposits guys and gals......just gone past Â£3k now at Â£3,007.50 :thup:

Keep those deposits coming...... :whoo:


----------



## Midnight (May 11, 2013)

Mate,

sorry been away for a bit, will get the deposit in next week when I am back at home.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 11, 2013)

rickg said:



			just gone past Â£3k now at Â£3,007.50
		
Click to expand...

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Thierry (May 19, 2013)

Hi Rick,

I'm new(ish) to the forum but play regularly with Midnight and he has been raving about this day!! Do you have any spaces still??


----------



## rickg (May 19, 2013)

Thierry said:



			Hi Rick,

I'm new(ish) to the forum but play regularly with Midnight and he has been raving about this day!! Do you have any spaces still??
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, still spaces.....just go onto the BmyCharity page in my signature to pay your Â£30 deposit (you can also pre purchase raffle tickets at the same time if you like.....Â£5 each or 3 for Â£10.


I'm going to give it one more week before opening it up to guests of forummers who are travelling the furthest.


----------



## Thierry (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Rick,

Deposit paid, look forward to meeting everyone...


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (May 20, 2013)

Just paid the lot for me and my FIL, + Â£20 for raffle tickets mate sorry it took so long


----------



## rickg (May 21, 2013)

Thiery & GBWG thanks...we have just passed the Â£3250 mark.... 

Stuart, you paid too much, you were only supposed to pay Â£30 deposit per head & raffle ticket money to the website, the other Â£45 per head was supposed to be paid to West Hill on the day. We can't transfer money out of the charity page once it's donated.

I have asked Rich to collect the 3 outstanding deposits from the Blackmoor guests in cash to rebalance the books so no action needed on your part.


still plenty of deposits outstanding folks.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (May 21, 2013)

aaah sorry mate, did it in a rush and did wonder afterwards why everyone else had paid 30, doh!


----------



## Ian Jones (May 24, 2013)

HI

I`m not sure who I should be asking - perhaps you can help me please? Are there any spaces left for the Help The Heroes 2013 event?

Ian





rickg said:



			Thiery & GBWG thanks...we have just passed the Â£3250 mark.... 

Stuart, you paid too much, you were only supposed to pay Â£30 deposit per head & raffle ticket money to the website, the other Â£45 per head was supposed to be paid to West Hill on the day. We can't transfer money out of the charity page once it's donated.

I have asked Rich to collect the 3 outstanding deposits from the Blackmoor guests in cash to rebalance the books so no action needed on your part.


still plenty of deposits outstanding folks.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## viscount17 (May 24, 2013)

doing the same as last year, staying over on Sunday night. Nearest Travelodge is in Guildford - not a good write up. 
Couple of nearby Premier Inns, but cheapest looks to be Woking West (Â£29) at 3 miles or so, so I'm booked in there.
Curry night anyone?


----------



## richart (May 24, 2013)

Ian Jones said:



			HI

I`m not sure who I should be asking - perhaps you can help me please? Are there any spaces left for the Help The Heroes 2013 event?

Ian
		
Click to expand...


Hi Ian, yes there are places available to forumers. Just click on the H4H link (bottom of Rick's signature) and pay your Â£30 deposit, plus gift aid if appropriate and you will be in. West Hill is not far from you. Where do you play ?


----------



## richart (May 24, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			doing the same as last year, staying over on Sunday night. Nearest Travelodge is in Guildford - not a good write up. 
Couple of nearby Premier Inns, but cheapest looks to be Woking West (Â£29) at 3 miles or so, so I'm booked in there.
Curry night anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Woking is a good place to base yourself. I am sure there will be takers for a curry.


----------



## tyke (May 24, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			doing the same as last year, staying over on Sunday night. Nearest Travelodge is in Guildford - not a good write up. 
Couple of nearby Premier Inns, but cheapest looks to be Woking West (Â£29) at 3 miles or so, so I'm booked in there.
Curry night anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Staying over sunday and monday night myself, booked into the travelodge at Frimley


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2013)

Sorry it's a bit late but I've now paid my Â£30 deposit + Â£10 for winning raffle tickets only!
Can you scrub Blowtorch from the list please, he is now unable to attend ................. bloody lightweight.
Looking forward to it immensely.

*Slime*.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (May 24, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			doing the same as last year, staying over on Sunday night. Nearest Travelodge is in Guildford - not a good write up. 
Couple of nearby Premier Inns, but cheapest looks to be Woking West (Â£29) at 3 miles or so, so I'm booked in there.
Curry night anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, so looking forward to this (and the golf!)


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (May 24, 2013)

Just booked in to the same hotel, :stalker: was the cheapest in town.


----------



## rickg (May 28, 2013)

Latest update below.....

Not much movement since last update....The 3 Blackmoor players in blue are the ones we'll be collecting cash on the day to cover G_B_W_G's overpayment.







Would appreciate deposits ASAP from the following:

TXL
sev112
MadAdey guest
Scouser
Big_Rick78
Midnight
Murphthemog
Oddsocks
chrisd
Smiffy
Alex1975
Fader
sweatysock41
Swinger
fundy
Golfmad
TheJezster
znuffzz
pontius69
Ian Jones


Cheers guys....


----------



## rickg (May 28, 2013)

10 spaces now available for Forum members who have a long way to travel and want to limit petrol costs by inviting one guest.

Clearly this isnt a lot so we might need to review by distance travelling in case we get more than 10 guest requests over the next week.


----------



## Paperboy (May 29, 2013)

I'd like to bring a guest but only an hour away. So just putting down my interest in bringing someone!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Have now paid deposit Rick. Apologies for delay!
Rob


----------



## richart (Jun 10, 2013)

Just a bump for those that haven't paid their deposit, and also for those that want to bring a guest.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 11, 2013)

Rich - just checked in here, for the first time in ages,  was sure I had paid online ages and ages ago, so will check tonight in case there has been some sort of error
Steve


----------



## rickg (Jun 12, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Rich - just checked in here, for the first time in ages,  was sure I had paid online ages and ages ago, so will check tonight in case there has been some sort of error
Steve
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve, let me know as I may have missed it.

Rick


----------



## sev112 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rick /Rich
Checked card statements and couldn't find a charge, so something didn't work first time round
Just redone, so hopefully that one will work
Steve


----------



## rickg (Jun 12, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Rick /Rich
Checked card statements and couldn't find a charge, so something didn't work first time round
Just redone, so hopefully that one will work
Steve
		
Click to expand...

Got it.....thanks! :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 12, 2013)

A few guys expressed an interest in bringing a guest, especially those coming a long distance.

Need to know some names please everyone if you would like to have your guest considered. We have approx 10 spaces left for these guests.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd like to bring a guest Rick, only about an hour away. So understand if others get preference.


----------



## rickg (Jun 13, 2013)

Paperboy said:



			I'd like to bring a guest Rick, only about an hour away. So understand if others get preference.
		
Click to expand...

OK Simon, I'll put him down for now and give it another week. if no other guests are requested within this time from further afield, he's in.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jun 14, 2013)

Rick,

I'm gutted but I'm going to have to withdraw - will be abroad with work.  Very inconsiderate of them if you ask me.  I hope you have a successful day - if you have the hole sponsorship again this year p.m. me and I'll take one of them.


----------



## rickg (Jun 14, 2013)

sweatysock41 said:



			Rick,

I'm gutted but I'm going to have to withdraw - will be abroad with work.  Very inconsiderate of them if you ask me.  I hope you have a successful day - if you have the hole sponsorship again this year p.m. me and I'll take one of them.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, Rich will be in touch with the details in due course.


----------



## KevinC (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Rick I realise I am late but having spoken with Rich over the weekend he tells me there are places left for the H4H Golf day at west Hill. Would you put me down please, I have paid the deposit etc. as directed. Many thanks


----------



## richart (Jun 18, 2013)

KevinC said:



			Hi Rick I realise I am late but having spoken with Rich over the weekend he tells me there are places left for the H4H Golf day at west Hill. Would you put me down please, I have paid the deposit etc. as directed. Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

 Welcome on board Kevin. You can never have too many Blackmoor men (and women !)


----------



## rickg (Jun 18, 2013)

KevinC said:



			Hi Rick I realise I am late but having spoken with Rich over the weekend he tells me there are places left for the H4H Golf day at west Hill. Would you put me down please, I have paid the deposit etc. as directed. Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the Forum Kevin... :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Welcome on board Kevin. You can never have too many Blackmoor men (and women !) 

Click to expand...

Absolutely right. It's nice that we've got one of each now


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2013)

Could I please get deposits from the following?...cheers guys..

Alex1975
Fader
sweatysock41
Swinger
fundy
Golfmad
TheJezster
znuffzz
pontius69
TXL
MadAdey guest
Scouser
Big_Rick78
Ian Jones
Oddsocks
chrisd
Midnight (paying 27th June)


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 19, 2013)

rick, sweatysock can't make it, post #389


----------



## rickg (Jun 23, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			rick, sweatysock can't make it, post #389
		
Click to expand...

Cheers....missed that.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Up Rick, Deposit paid for myself and Kraxx.


----------



## rickg (Jun 24, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Hey Up Rick, Deposit paid for myself and Kraxx.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave.....that just took us past the Â£3,500 mark... :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jun 24, 2013)

rickg said:



			Cheers Dave.....that just took us past the Â£3,500 mark... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Outstanding achievement so far fella and obviously going to rise much higher - congrats, and thanks for all your hard work thus far.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Cheers Dave.....that just took us past the Â£3,500 mark... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Second what Jimbob said! well done guys! Team Taylormade will ensure the target goes up too with a fiver taken off the people with "lesser" brand clubs.....


----------



## rickg (Jun 25, 2013)

OK...long distance travellers have had plenty of time to name guests and so far only Paperboy has requested one, so I'm now opening it up to everyone.

8 spaces left.....1st 8 that want to bring one guest each please post details.


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2013)

Rick sad to say am almost certain I cant make this now, havent been able to reorganise as hoped for. Best you take me off the list and if anything changes nearer the date hopefully you'll find me a spot if a withdrawal etc


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Second what Jimbob said! well done guys! Team Taylormade will ensure the target goes up too with a fiver taken off the people with "lesser" brand clubs..... 



Click to expand...

'lesser' = not cheap mass produced tat


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey Rick,

Can I take 3 of the 8 spots for guests?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2013)

drive4show said:



			'lesser' = not cheap mass produced tat    

Click to expand...

Lol have you put your name/brand in the hat yet??! 

U also forgot to name it properly. US Open winning mass produced tat.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Rick will get my guests deposit paid on Thursday when I get paid mate.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Lol have you put your name/brand in the hat yet??! 

Click to expand...

Nah, I'm an Orka man but not playing in the H4H day.


----------



## mikee247 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rick - ill have a guest spot please. Ill pay the deposit now once confirmed there's one available - Cheers


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Rick Guest Deposit Paid, both looking forward to the day.


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Rick - ill have a guest spot please. Ill pay the deposit now once confirmed there's one available - Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mike, yes mate, there is a space and I've slotted your guest in......please let me know details...name, handicap etc. 

Same for yours Simon...thanks for the deposit, just need details.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 27, 2013)

Rick, still a few spots left? have a mate who is keen i think, said i would confirm with you before giving him the green light...


----------



## MikeH (Jun 27, 2013)

Rick
have you still got the GM team in? Hoping so! can you email me with details of how we pay and also so we can cover off a few other bits too


----------



## rickg (Jun 28, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Rick
have you still got the GM team in? Hoping so! can you email me with details of how we pay and also so we can cover off a few other bits too
		
Click to expand...

You're still there Mike.....4 spaces...will email you details. :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2013)

MikeH said:



			so we can cover off a few other bits too
		
Click to expand...

My post round interview Mike?

Rick! see the post above mikes!! any free guest spots left? have a friend that wants in!


----------



## rickg (Jun 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Rick, still a few spots left? have a mate who is keen i think, said i would confirm with you before giving him the green light...
		
Click to expand...

Give him the green light....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2013)

rickg said:



			Give him the green light....
		
Click to expand...

Green light given, will let you know when he pays deposit.


----------



## rickg (Jun 28, 2013)

GeneralStore said:



			Hey Rick,

Can I take 3 of the 8 spots for guests?
		
Click to expand...

George, given the low take up for guest requests and your amazing support last year in the sponsorship and in the auction, you can have those 3 slots. We wouldn't normally make an exception, but in your case, it's justified....please let me have the names and handicaps (and deposits of course!) of your guests....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2013)

Rick, my mate has paid. Tim Burnett 13 handicap.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 28, 2013)

Deposit just paid mate.


----------



## rickg (Jun 28, 2013)

Cheers guys....keep the deposits coming folks.......still quite a few outstanding.


----------



## mikee247 (Jul 1, 2013)

Deposit paid on behalf of Nick Ford. 14 handicap. Guest of me.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 3, 2013)

Rick, deposit now paid - at last!

:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2013)

Any places left?


----------



## rickg (Jul 10, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Any places left?
		
Click to expand...

Yes....please just pay Â£30 deposit ASAP.... Link is in my sig :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Any places left?
		
Click to expand...


Good man :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Any places left?
		
Click to expand...

 You are a glutton for punishment. Thought the racist Scottish remarks yesterday would have put you off.:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jul 11, 2013)

OK guys and gals......we are standing at Â£3976....... Who wants to pay the next deposit that will take us past the Â£4k barrier? :cheers:

I'm still waiting for deposits from:

TXL
MadAdey's guest
Scouser
Big_Rick78
Ian Jones
Oddsocks
Chrisd
Alex1975
Fader
TheJezster
Znuffzz
Pontius69
Generalstore guest x 3

Could the above please let me know if they are still planning to attend?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2013)

Deposit paid Rick. Hope all goes well on the day


----------



## rickg (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Chris.....

*Â£4013.75* :clap:

Keep those deposits coming folks.... :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 11, 2013)

rickg said:



			OK guys and gals......we are standing at Â£3976....... Who wants to pay the next deposit that will take us past the Â£4k barrier? :cheers:

I'm still waiting for deposits from:

TXL
MadAdey's guest
Scouser
Big_Rick78
Ian Jones
Oddsocks
Chrisd
Alex1975
Fader
TheJezster
Znuffzz
Pontius69
Generalstore guest x 3

Could the above please let me know if they are still planning to attend?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, I am coming, ill get it sorted!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe best to assume I can't.  However as I am only 20mins drive from West Hills I could be a last minute on the day substitute for no shows - it happens.  Maybe that's the best thing.  I'll take day off work and head down and meet all - head off again if not needed.


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe best to assume I can't.  However as I am only 20mins drive from West Hills I could be a last minute on the day substitute for no shows - it happens.  Maybe that's the best thing.  I'll take day off work and head down and meet all - head off again if not needed.
		
Click to expand...

 Sure you don't want to be a definite ? We have a few spaces for forumers. Don't be put off by the motley crowd you met at Tyrrells Wood !!!!!


----------



## rickg (Jul 12, 2013)

Agreed!!!!! Definitely want you as a definite!! Smiffy doesn't bite...


----------



## User20205 (Jul 12, 2013)

richart said:



			Sure you don't want to be a definite ? We have a few spaces for forumers. Don't be put off by the motley crowd you met at Tyrrells Wood !!!!!

Click to expand...

Don't lie rich, we're the best of a fairly mediocre bunch!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2013)

Ian Jones is all paid up + raffle tickets.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2013)

Slime said:



			Ian Jones is all paid up + raffle tickets.
		
Click to expand...

May have cocked up here.
He has paid the full ammount + raffle tickets - was that wrong?
If so, how do I correct this?

*Slime*.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2013)

richart said:



			Sure you don't want to be a definite ? We have a few spaces for forumers. Don't be put off by the motley crowd you met at Tyrrells Wood !!!!!

Click to expand...

Motley! How very dare you?

We were an erudite group of natures gentlemen ......... The other two groups were ...... Well ........ Mmmmm .... Motley, I guess!


----------



## rickg (Jul 13, 2013)

Slime said:



			May have cocked up here.
He has paid the full ammount + raffle tickets - was that wrong?
If so, how do I correct this?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

We'll sort something out.....let me have a think...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 14, 2013)

Any more spaces on this, could be available.


----------



## rickg (Jul 14, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Any more spaces on this, could be available.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Nick....still spaces....deposit ASAP please.... :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			Yes Nick....still spaces....deposit ASAP please.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

How much deposit and how do you pay? Cheers Rick


----------



## rickg (Jul 14, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			How much deposit and how do you pay? Cheers Rick

Click to expand...

Hi Nick....see 1st post in this thread for all the details....Â£30 deposit payable to the link in my sig....


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2013)

rickg said:



			Hi Nick....see 1st post in this thread for all the details....Â£30 deposit payable to the link in my sig....
		
Click to expand...

Hi Nick...are you coming? need your deposit please. I will also be shortly PM'ing all the remaing forumers who are still to pay a deposit. :thup:


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 1, 2013)

Â£10 for raffle tickets donated.

Wishing away the days for this at the moment. Can't blooming wait!


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 1, 2013)

Â£10 donated for raffle tickets fella's


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheers guys....had a couple of drop outs so will update later this week.....still spaces left if anyone still wants to take part.......


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've advertised the day on my Crystal Palace forum, told them that I might be able to get them a guest spot on the day and that we are welcoming any size donation if they are feeling generous.

No response yet but thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			I've advertised the day on my Crystal Palace forum, told them that I might be able to get them a guest spot on the day and that we are welcoming any size donation if they are feeling generous.

No response yet but thought it was worth a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Which forum?

I am a season ticket holder this year


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I am a season ticket holder this year
		
Click to expand...

 Another Johnny come lately.:ears:


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 3, 2013)

Am still struggling with the old joints, but could I put my ball down and will sent the deposit asap.


----------



## rickg (Aug 3, 2013)

grumpyjock said:



			Am still struggling with the old joints, but could I put my ball down and will sent the deposit asap.
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you back old friend.... :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 3, 2013)

Glad to be back, have not played around since June last year. Struggled around at our golf tour in August but then had to give it a complete rest.
Deposit paid, now hopefully will be fit to drive down and play in October.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 3, 2013)

I am afraid I have to pull out of this, I am working 12 hour night shifts during this period and I doubt I can get clearance for sufficient time off to be awake.

Little bit of a shock as this job was supposed to be a 9-5er!


----------



## rickg (Aug 5, 2013)

grumpyjock said:



			Glad to be back, have not played around since June last year. Struggled around at our golf tour in August but then had to give it a complete rest.
Deposit paid, now hopefully will be fit to drive down and play in October.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate.......you paid a fiver too much (deposit was Â£30 , you added Â£15 for the wristbands, so I put the extra fiver towards a raffle ticket for you.  :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2013)

Just got back from West Hill sorting out a few bits and pieces. Course looks stunning, and judging by the 18th the greens are in great condition.

I have negotiated to play off the whites which should make it interesting.:mmm: Still a shotgun start, so start making plans to get to the Club by 8.00 am for a 9.30 start. Registration for 104 golfers may take a while. Those off the 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th will need to drive to the 10th and will have to allow extra time. A donation to the H4H charity site may avoid a drive or a long walk to a distant tee.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2013)

Over the next week there will be a forum offer going up. I was talking to the chief at IJP Designs today and he is going to pick some shirt designs that can be bought by forumers at reduced prices and any profit made will also be donated to Help for Heroes.

More prize and auction announcements to come soon.


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 7, 2013)

god an senior moment on the computer. what next will i dribble on the tee.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Which forum?

I am a season ticket holder this year
		
Click to expand...

The BBS (www.cpfc.org)

Couldn't afford my Block B season ticket this year, gave it up about 3 years ago to take up golf properly...sometimes I question that decision.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Over the next week there will be a forum offer going up. I was talking to the chief at IJP Designs today and he is going to pick some shirt designs that can be bought by forumers at reduced prices and any profit made will also be donated to Help for Heroes.

More prize and auction announcements to come soon.
		
Click to expand...

On the topic of auction prizes, could forumers try contacting their Clubs and seeing if they would donate a fourball voucher. I have just written to a lot of my local clubs, and hoping to get some positive responses. So far have vouchers promised from West Hill itself,  West Surrey and Blackmoor.

I like the idea of the IJP shirts Greg. I assume they will not just be in 'Poults' size, as it may be a limited market on the forum.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			I like the idea of the IJP shirts Greg. I assume they will not just be in 'Poults' size, as it may be a limited market on the forum.

Click to expand...

Yup, top idea.

Will have to find one that doesn't clash with my Loudmouth troos!


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2013)

erm that will be zero Jim


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			On the topic of auction prizes, could forumers try contacting their Clubs and seeing if they would donate a fourball voucher. I have just written to a lot of my local clubs, and hoping to get some positive responses. So far have vouchers promised from West Hill itself,  West Surrey and Blackmoor.

I like the idea of the IJP shirts Greg. I assume they will not just be in 'Poults' size, as it may be a limited market on the forum.

Click to expand...

Should be a full range. Need to email Rick tomorrow when I am on a proper keyboard as they want to see if we have any graphics to put on a web page for us. They are doing this for us as they have run out of signed stuff to give out. Such a nice company to deal with.

Just to add really sweet top of the range Ping cart bag arrived today. Really nice charcoal colour


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2013)

For those who may find the IJP Designs a bit 'tame' I can also announce that Loudmouth Golf have offered there support as well. They will be setting up a discount option for those taking part as well as donating prizes.


----------



## rickg (Aug 10, 2013)

Good stuff Greg....got your mail...will respond over the weekend.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 12, 2013)

GB72 said:



			For those who may find the IJP Designs a bit 'tame' I can also announce that Loudmouth Golf have offered there support as well. They will be setting up a discount option for those taking part as well as donating prizes.
		
Click to expand...

YES! Look forward to hearing more, looking to get me a new pair of LM shorts.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 12, 2013)

Any idea when we'll find out about discounts etc?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll pay the 30 quid deposit(how) and if I can't get the day off,put the deposit to the charity.Please advise on payment method.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 12, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Any idea when we'll find out about discounts etc?
		
Click to expand...

IJP are just waiting on some logos from us to go on the web page. Head of marketing at loudmouth is away this week but will be sorting me out with a discount code when he gets back. Should not be long before all up and running


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			I'll pay the 30 quid deposit(how) and if I can't get the day off,put the deposit to the charity.Please advise on payment method.
		
Click to expand...

 You can pay the deposit on www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

You can also include gift aid if this is appropriate. The link is also at the bottom of all Ricks posts, including the first one on this thread. Hope you can make the day.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks Richard.



richart said:



			You can pay the deposit on www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

You can also include gift aid if this is appropriate. The link is also at the bottom of all Ricks posts, including the first one on this thread. Hope you can make the day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 13, 2013)

GB72 said:



			IJP are just waiting on some logos from us to go on the web page. Head of marketing at loudmouth is away this week but will be sorting me out with a discount code when he gets back. Should not be long before all up and running
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff GB.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 13, 2013)

Donated Â£30 - Name down, can't wait for what's going to be a brilliant brilliant day!
Credit to the 2 R's for organising this brilliant event!!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 13, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Donated Â£30 - Name down, can't wait for what's going to be a brilliant brilliant day!
Credit to the 2 R's for organising this brilliant event!!!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Craig, care to share something about yourself for the forum members?


----------



## rickg (Aug 13, 2013)

Another plea (already sent PM's) for the following who have committed but not yet paid deposits.

Please advise if you are coming and if so, please pay deposits ASAP.

If you can no longer make it, please also advise me so we can fill those slots.

MadAdey's guest
Oddsocks
TheJezster
Znuffzz
Pontius69

Thanks. :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Donated Â£30 - Name down, can't wait for what's going to be a brilliant brilliant day!
Credit to the 2 R's for organising this brilliant event!!!
		
Click to expand...

 PM sent Craig.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rick, that's my deposit paid.Cheers Nick


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi All, 

Well as said above, I'm new to the Forum. Look forward to meeting lots of you at HFH day. 

Just recently turned 30, treating myself to finally becoming a member of a club in the next few weeks. 
Shortlisted Burhill and Coombe Hill, edging towards Coombe Hill for proximity and the look of the course. Will meet with both in the next few weeks! 

Cheers


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 14, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Hi All, 

Well as said above, I'm new to the Forum. Look forward to meeting lots of you at HFH day. 

Just recently turned 30, treating myself to finally becoming a member of a club in the next few weeks. 
Shortlisted Burhill and Coombe Hill, edging towards Coombe Hill for proximity and the look of the course. Will meet with both in the next few weeks! 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Welcome.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, are there any spaces left? If not could I be put down as a reserve? Thanks


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Hi, are there any spaces left? If not could I be put down as a reserve? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Still spaces SH.....Â£30 deposit payable (Â£40 if you want to include raffle tickets in advance) at the link in my sig or on the 1st post of this thread... :thup:
Welcome on board..


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 14, 2013)

Great stuff, I'll sort it out tonight when I get back from watching England smash the Scots


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Great stuff, I'll sort it out tonight when I get back from watching England smash the Scots

Click to expand...

Nice one......just realised I reached 4,000 posts.......what do I win?


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			Nice one......just realised I reached 4,000 posts.......what do I win? 

Click to expand...

 I need to get a life tshirt.


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2013)

richart said:



			I need to get a life tshirt.

Click to expand...

so let me get this straight..............I join the Forum 2 months after you, but you have 3,000 more posts than me.....and you think its me that needs to get a life?.......  :ears:


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			so let me get this straight..............I join the Forum 2 months after you, but you have 3,000 more posts than me.....and you think its me that needs to get a life?.......  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 I know I need to get a life.:ears: Mind you if you take off my H4H posts, the figures don't look so bad.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 14, 2013)

A wedge and/or a jumper Rick.  Just what you needed.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 14, 2013)

Has my payment been authorsed  as an entry to comp?


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

Leftie said:



			A wedge and/or a jumper Rick.  Just what you needed. 

Click to expand...

 Trouble maker.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Has my payment been authorsed  as an entry to comp?
		
Click to expand...

 You are in.:thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			Nice one......just realised I reached 4,000 posts.......what do I win? 

Click to expand...

Does that include the 'for sale' posts?


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 15, 2013)

Deposit paid, thanks for having me! Had a look at tghe pictures of the course, looks fantastic, currently saving up for a bag full of spare balls!


----------



## rickg (Aug 15, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			currently saving up for a bag full of spare balls!

Click to expand...

Just arrange a game with G1BBO, you get plenty of free PROV1's


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Deposit paid, thanks for having me! Had a look at tghe pictures of the course, looks fantastic, currently saving up for a bag full of spare balls!

Click to expand...

 Don't worry it is not that tight. Even I can get the driver out on a couple of holes. You do need to avoid the heather though !


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 15, 2013)

rickg said:



			Still spaces SH.....Â£30 deposit payable (Â£40 if you want to include raffle tickets in advance) at the link in my sig or on the 1st post of this thread... :thup:
Welcome on board..
		
Click to expand...

rick - I dropped you a pm a few weeks ago; do I need to repeat it?


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 15, 2013)

Just added my tenner for raffle tickets. Sorry, didn't read it properly earlier. Long day, emotional etc etc


----------



## rickg (Aug 15, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			rick - I dropped you a pm a few weeks ago; do I need to repeat it? 

Click to expand...

Must have had a full inbox mate....please send it again....


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Don't worry it is not that tight. Even I can get the driver out on a couple of holes. You do need to avoid the heather though !
		
Click to expand...

Oh, so you could land a 747 then


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 15, 2013)

that will do for me then chris 

be prepared for some R1 awesomeness


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Oh, so you could land a 747 then 

Click to expand...

 Harsh but fair.


----------



## mikee247 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rick - any chance of an updated list? So we can check on numbers, payments etc?  I might be able to rustle up some more guests ....


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Rick - any chance of an updated list? So we can check on numbers, payments etc?  I might be able to rustle up some more guests ....

Click to expand...

I'll put one up this weekend....


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2013)

Updated list as promised. 

Key to some of the colours.....names highlighted in Orange are where the players overpaid the BMyCharity site (paid green fee/food also which was supposed to have gone to West Hill on the day).....we will offset these by the guys in Salmon paying their deposits directly to West Hill instead of to the Charity site.....

Anthony is in Yellow as he is still trying to wangle the time off, so I didnt want to show him as a non payer. I'm giving him some extra time to decide as he is going to be the official score entry guru on the day.... :thup:

There are several guys who *still* havent paid and I have tried *multiple * times to contact them...PM, on this thread, in other threads, Seance, etc, etc ........ultimatley, they will be removed if they dont respond. I'm away on holiday next week so if there hasnt been any movement when I get back then these spaces will be freed up.

I have also added the breakdown of the amount raised to date and the gift aid, donations etc......

*currently standing at Â£4,955*........ :clap:

......tantalisingly close to Â£5K....a couple more deposits or advanced raffle ticket purchases will get us through this milestone which would be awesome.

If anyone hasnt yet paid for their raffle tickets via the charity page, then its a great way to do it as it makes it easier for the organisers on the day.......  Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3 :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2013)

Just put up a link in the For Sale section for Discounted goods from the IJP Design website. They have set up a page exclusively for GM Forum members that is offering a discount against some of their range. In addition, they are donating 50% of the profits made from sales via this link to the HFH charity.


You can access the link here:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...site-50-of-profits-to-HFH-on-discounted-items

Note for Swinger.....one of the things you can buy is a "Gloryboy" hat....


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

richart said:



			On the topic of auction prizes, could forumers try contacting their Clubs and seeing if they would donate a fourball voucher. I have just written to a lot of my local clubs, and hoping to get some positive responses. So far have vouchers promised from West Hill itself,  West Surrey and Blackmoor.

I like the idea of the IJP shirts Greg. I assume they will not just be in 'Poults' size, as it may be a limited market on the forum.

Click to expand...

Just an update on fourball vouchers. West Surrey and Liphook are currently on offer in the forum for sale section.

The following courses have very kindly donated vouchers as well. Forumers may want to arrange with other forumers to bid on these when they are put up for auction.

Coombe Hill
Chart Hills
Tandridge
West Hill
Blackmoor
Cooden Beach

Some cracking courses, and hopefully we will have some more shortly.


----------



## rickg (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks to Pontius69 for his deposit & raffle ticket money and to Mal for his hole sponsorship payment, we have now passed the Â£5,000 barrier. Huge well done to all of you. :clap: :thup:

Rick


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 20, 2013)

Do we know if there is a dress code for dinner afterwards?


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Do we know if there is a dress code for dinner afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

 Full details will go up on a new thread nearer the time, but I can confirm now that you will need a jacket and tie.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 20, 2013)

That's all I needed to know. Thanks.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 20, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just put up a link in the For Sale section for Discounted goods from the IJP Design website. They have set up a page exclusively for GM Forum members that is offering a discount against some of their range. In addition, they are donating 50% of the profits made from sales via this link to the HFH charity.


You can access the link here:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...site-50-of-profits-to-HFH-on-discounted-items

Note for Swinger.....one of the things you can buy is a "Gloryboy" hat.... 

Click to expand...

Not sure it'll go with my 'Gloryhole' trousers but the seller seems a lot more trustworthy than the back page of Fetish monthly. 

They were only slightly soiled like the ad stated though. 

Looks like some good deals though mate.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 20, 2013)

Whattime i dinner approx?



richart said:



			Full details will go up on a new thread nearer the time, but I can confirm now that you will need a jacket and tie.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Whattime i dinner approx?
		
Click to expand...

Probably about 3.00 ish. More of a late lunch than an early dinner. Shotgun start at 9.30, so time for a few drinks before we eat.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey up Rich, just bought some raffles tickets to help take the total over the 5k mark. One question, is the remainder of the money owed paid on the day, or to the H4H charity webste?

Cheers


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Hey up Rich, just bought some raffles tickets to help take the total over the 5k mark. One question, is the remainder of the money owed paid on the day, or to the H4H charity webste?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

 The balance of Â£45 needs to be paid in cash on the day. This will then go directly to the golf club for our food and the golf. There will be some very nice ladies on the day to take your cash off you.


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Hey up Rich, just bought some raffles tickets to help take the total over the 5k mark. One question, is the remainder of the money owed paid on the day, or to the H4H charity webste?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that. Over Â£5000 raised so far.:thup:

Paying for raffle tickets online, makes it much easier on the day. Speeds up registration, and saves Rick time banking the cash.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 20, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks for that. Over Â£5000 raised so far.:thup:

Paying for raffle tickets online, makes it much easier on the day. Speeds up registration, and saves Rick time banking the cash.
		
Click to expand...

I've only brought Â£10 worth of raffle tickets Rich. Will more be available on the day?


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

Swinger said:



			I've only brought Â£10 worth of raffle tickets Rich. Will more be available on the day?
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry Steve, the girls will be happy to sell you more on the day (whether you want them or not) Oh and they asked me to tell you not to be late for the shotgun, especially as you may have a long walk to your tee.:ears:


----------



## Swinger (Aug 21, 2013)

richart said:



			Don't worry Steve, the girls will be happy to sell you more on the day (whether you want them or not) Oh and they asked me to tell you not to be late for the shotgun, especially as you may have a long walk to your tee.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I was told the draw was being done in handicap order with the lowest of the first?

Sure I'll be on the practise ground nice and early Rich if they need to find me!


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2013)

Swinger said:



			I was told the draw was being done in handicap order with the lowest of the first?

Sure I'll be on the practise ground nice and early Rich if they need to find me!
		
Click to expand...

  The youngest will have the furthest to walk.:ears:

GB72, can you clear your inbox please, as I can't reply to your pm.


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2013)

richart said:



			The youngest will have the furthest to walk.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

That's me off the 1st then, only right as the defender


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's me off the 1st then, only right as the defender 

Click to expand...

 In your dreams sonny.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 21, 2013)

richart said:



			The youngest will have the furthest to walk.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

and such things are very much appreciated by us older, less mobile, seniors.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 21, 2013)

jacket and tie sorted


----------



## Swinger (Aug 21, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			jacket and tie sorted





Click to expand...

Wow!!!!

I do have a nice little outfit for special occasions but if there is a chance of that being about then I'm out!!


----------



## Swinger (Aug 21, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			and such things are very much appreciated by us older, less mobile, seniors.....
		
Click to expand...

If the weather is bad I'll meet my group on the first when they get round.

Then wish them the best of luck for the rest of the game!!


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2013)

Swinger said:



			If the weather is bad /QUOTE] Not even in jest young man.:angry:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Aug 22, 2013)

Surely if you sponsor a hole, its only right you either start or finish there...

PS. I sponsored the 18th, cheers Rich!


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Surely if you sponsor a hole, its only right you either start or finish there...

PS. I sponsored the 18th, cheers Rich! 

Click to expand...

You would think so Scott.:mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2013)

Just looking at the "oldest tees up nearest the clubhouse" idea. Does that mean I can tee up with Richart on the first ?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 22, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just looking at the "oldest tees up nearest the clubhouse" idea. Does that mean I can tee up with Richart on the first ?
		
Click to expand...

I fear I'll be getting there rather early in anticipation of my long walk to the far side of the course ...


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just looking at the "oldest tees up nearest the clubhouse" idea. Does that mean I can tee up with Richart on the first ?
		
Click to expand...

Palace fans off the first I think....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2013)

Jacket & Tie 

Does that mean that Imurgs and my matching Pringle Geometric George Jumpers wont get an airing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2013)

sticking my nose in here for a second - is the recent chat here about the H4H day at West Hills in October?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Palace fans off the first I think....
		
Click to expand...


Especially old ones swanny!


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Especially old ones swanny!
		
Click to expand...

Does 29 count as old??


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			sticking my nose in here for a second - is the recent chat here about the H4H day at West Hills in October?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			sticking my nose in here for a second - is the recent chat here about the H4H day at West Hills in October?
		
Click to expand...

It is......are you coming?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2013)

rickg said:



			It is......are you coming?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't put my name down as I can't commit at the moment (are there slots left?).  However as I live (and work) 20mins drive from West Hills I was going to make myself available for last minute call up in event of any 'on the day' or 'night before' withdrawals.


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I haven't put my name down as I can't commit at the moment (are there slots left?).  However as I live (and work) 20mins drive from West Hills I was going to make myself available for last minute call up in event of any 'on the day' or 'night before' withdrawals.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. There are some slots if you want to "firm up" :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 22, 2013)

If the organisers can assure me this won't be another 5 hour round like last year I'll consider filling one of the spare places


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2013)

drive4show said:



			If the organisers can assure me this won't be another 5 hour round like last year I'll consider filling one of the spare places   

Click to expand...

Nah, at least 5 1/2hrs


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2013)

drive4show said:



			If the organisers can assure me this won't be another 5 hour round like last year I'll consider filling one of the spare places   

Click to expand...

 It's a shotgun so should be much quicker than last year.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 22, 2013)

richart said:



			It's a shotgun so should be much quicker than last year.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hmm...that old chestnut


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jacket & Tie 

Does that mean that Imurgs and my matching Pringle Geometric George Jumpers wont get an airing 

Click to expand...

 You would certainly hope so.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just looking at the "oldest tees up nearest the clubhouse" idea. Does that mean I can tee up with Richart on the first ?
		
Click to expand...

 I find that rather insulting.:angry:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2013)

richart said:



			I find that rather insulting.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I was just trying to help save some of the energy Rich!

And the beauty of it is that you could easily pull it off!


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 22, 2013)

don't worry, you've no chance - but I will be expecting a taxi to the 1st


----------



## GB72 (Aug 22, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			don't worry, you've no chance - but I will be expecting a taxi to the 1st
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back Steve. Have you seen the loudmouth Golf discount code


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 22, 2013)

no, how come it didn't cpme here first? where's it hiding?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 22, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			no, how come it didn't cpme here first? where's it hiding?
		
Click to expand...

In the for sale section. 20% off. My order in already


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jacket & Tie 

Does that mean that Imurgs and my matching Pringle Geometric George Jumpers wont get an airing 

Click to expand...

You buying me one then?

Don't

Just don't


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 27, 2013)

Donation for raffle tickets for my guest and me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 27, 2013)

Rick,have payed the deposit for 2 as discussed earlier,hope ive done it right.


----------



## rickg (Aug 27, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Rick,have payed the deposit for 2 as discussed earlier,hope ive done it right.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it worked... :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2013)

rickg said:



			There are some slots if you want to "firm up" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The barmaids from Cooden moved have they?????
oo:


----------



## Fish (Aug 28, 2013)

richart said:



			Just an update on fourball vouchers. West Surrey and Liphook are currently on offer in the forum for sale section.

The following courses have very kindly donated vouchers as well. Forumers may want to arrange with other forumers to bid on these when they are put up for auction.

Coombe Hill
Chart Hills
Tandridge
West Hill
Blackmoor
Cooden Beach

Some cracking courses, and hopefully we will have some more shortly.
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm that Kenilworth Golf Club have just donated a 4-ball voucher to be auctioned.  I will collect it tomorrow.

:clap:


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			I can confirm that Kenilworth Golf Club have just donated a 4-ball voucher to be auctioned.  I will collect it tomorrow.

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

 Great news Robin. 

I also have fourball vouchers from The Army Club courtesy of Wookie, and The Berkshire, including their famous carvery lunch.


----------



## njc1973 (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there any sort of raffle going on for this & if so how do I buy tickets? Hopefully be able to pop across for it 1 year


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2013)

njc1973 said:



			Is there any sort of raffle going on for this & if so how do I buy tickets? Hopefully be able to pop across for it 1 year
		
Click to expand...

 Hi, yes there is a raffle and you can buy tickets on the link in my or Rickg's signature. Â£5 for one ticket and Â£10 for three.


----------



## njc1973 (Aug 28, 2013)

done, hopefully correctly.


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2013)

njc1973 said:



			done, hopefully correctly.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 29, 2013)

Add a 4ball voucher for Newbury and Crookham to the list now too!


----------



## rickg (Aug 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Add a 4ball voucher for Newbury and Crookham to the list now too!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## GB72 (Aug 29, 2013)

About time for an update on the items donated at my end:

1. A Go-Kart from Go-Kart 
2. Prize vouchers and discount from Loudmouth Golf.
3. A pioneer cart bag from Ping.
4. A dozen golf balls from Titleist.
5. A donation for items bought through the specif IJP Designs website.
6. A Stewart S3 Golf Trolley.
7. Shirts from Galvin Green.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Aug 29, 2013)

Stewart S3 Golf Trolley
		
Click to expand...

I presume that should be a Z3?

I offered Rick a new Royal & Awesome cap which recently won in a comp.  Let me know if it's still wanted.


----------



## rickg (Aug 29, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I presume that should be a Z3?

I offered Rick a new Royal & Awesome cap which recently won in a comp.  Let me know if it's still wanted.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please...still wanted..cheers :thup:


----------



## Mav281 (Aug 30, 2013)

New to the forums, but I am hoping there is still space for this event?

If there is sign me up


----------



## rickg (Aug 30, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			New to the forums, but I am hoping there is still space for this event?

If there is sign me up 

Click to expand...

Can you wait until next week? Currently on my hols and haven't got my spreadsheet, but I suspect there'll be a space.


----------



## Mav281 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fine mate - no rush at all.

Ready and willing to sign up as soon as I get the nod.


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 31, 2013)

Fish said:



			I can confirm that Kenilworth Golf Club have just donated a 4-ball voucher to be auctioned.  I will collect it tomorrow.

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

I also have a fourball voucher on the Hunting or Priestman Course at Slaley Hall Hotel.
It is valid until 31st July 2014, Monday to Friday.
Will I send it down to you or Rik?


----------



## rickg (Aug 31, 2013)

grumpyjock said:



			I also have a fourball voucher on the Hunting or Priestman Course at Slaley Hall Hotel.
It is valid until 31st July 2014, Monday to Friday.
Will I send it down to you or Rik?
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate....just hold onto it for now.... :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 1, 2013)

ok will keep hold until the meet.


----------



## rickg (Sep 2, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Fine mate - no rush at all.

Ready and willing to sign up as soon as I get the nod.
		
Click to expand...

OK Mav281....theres a space....please pay your deposit (Â£30 plus Â£5 for 1 raffle ticket or Â£10 for 3) at the link in my signature below or on the 1st post of this thread. The remaining Â£45 is paid in cash on the day direcly to West Hill GC.
Welcome on board :thup:


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 2, 2013)

rickg said:



			OK Mav281....theres a space....please pay your deposit (Â£30 plus Â£5 for 1 raffle ticket or Â£10 for 3) at the link in my signature below or on the 1st post of this thread. The remaining Â£45 is paid in cash on the day direcly to West Hill GC.
Welcome on board :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Superb - thanks for the confirmation.

Deposit/donation made by Mav281 for Â£35.00.

Look forward to seeing everyone on the 7th Oct


----------



## rickg (Sep 2, 2013)

Back off my hols now so just updating the list as there's been a flurry of activity in the last week.....some in some out.....

Here is an updated list of entrants. Still missing some handicaps so please update on here or on Richarts list requesting player details.

I have removed *Oddsocks, znuffzz and TheJezster *as I havent received any responses from them despite repeated requests on here and multiple PM's for deposits and confirmation that they still want to play.
If any of you read this and still want to play, let me know and I'll see if there any spare spaces.

View attachment 7411


View attachment 7412


Total is now at Â£5,371. On top of this is yet to add several hundred Â£Â£ already in 4 ball auction donations that were done on the forum.... :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2013)

Rick the attachments will not open.


----------



## rickg (Sep 2, 2013)

richart said:



			Rick the attachments will not open.
		
Click to expand...

are you still using that Sinclair ZX80?.......they opened OK for me........but just for you I will re-load...... honestly, you old folk!! :temper:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2013)

Its a message from the forum site telling me it's an invalid attachment.:ears:

I will have you know that I have had a brand new computer personally made for me by a computer wizz kid. So far I have worked out how to turn it on.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Rick the attachments will not open.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't open them on my I pad either !!


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2013)

Two things:
1) I can't open the attachments either,
2) I've got a four-ball voucher for Bramley Golf Club to auction, what shall I do with it?

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2013)

Slime said:



			Two things:
1) I can't open the attachments either,
2) I've got a four-ball voucher for Bramley Golf Club to auction, what shall I do with it?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Simon, great news. Can you bring it on the day, but pm with details, ie when it is valid until, what days of the week it can be played, and any other conditions, maximum handicap etc. Many thanks, that makes 12 four balls we will have had for auction.:thup:

I will put the four ball up on the forum before the big day, and will finish it at the auction after the golf. Gives those not playing a chance to win it.


----------



## rickg (Sep 4, 2013)

Slime said:



			1) I can't open the attachments either,


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Can you open the ones in post #577?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Rick. This is going to be some event! Well done to you and everyone else inolved.

For various reasons I haven't been in a position to go for this up to now but things are now looking better and there's a good chance I can play. Are there any places left?

Cheers


----------



## Rooter (Sep 4, 2013)

As per PM to Richart, picked up the voucher for Newbury and Crookham! was touched the club manager put the H4H logo on it and laminated it! nice touch!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			As per PM to Richart, picked up the voucher for Newbury and Crookham! was touched the club manager put the H4H logo on it and laminated it! nice touch!

View attachment 7421

Click to expand...

Brilliant. Well done


----------



## mikee247 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ive probably a couple of extra guests interested, still room?


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			Can you open the ones in post #577?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, no problems.

*Slime*.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			As per PM to Richart, picked up the voucher for Newbury and Crookham! was touched the club manager put the H4H logo on it and laminated it! nice touch!
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you don't want people printing a copy of that?


----------



## mikee247 (Sep 5, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Ive probably a couple of extra guests interested, still room? 

Click to expand...

Two confirmed guests with cash to burn!!  Can I place deposits for them?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 5, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Presumably you don't want people printing a copy of that?
		
Click to expand...

Good point, have reported my own post to admin asking to remove!


----------



## rickg (Sep 5, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			Hi Rick. This is going to be some event! Well done to you and everyone else inolved.

For various reasons I haven't been in a position to go for this up to now but things are now looking better and there's a good chance I can play. Are there any places left?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

yep, go for it.. :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 5, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Two confirmed guests with cash to burn!!  Can I place deposits for them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes go ahead Mike... :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 5, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Good point, have reported my own post to admin asking to remove! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Chris!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 6, 2013)

rickg said:



			yep, go for it.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rick. Deposit plus a raffle ticket paid for.


----------



## adiemel (Sep 13, 2013)

Â£10 paid for raffle tickets


----------



## wookie (Sep 14, 2013)

Just to check you got my PM about Tim not being able to make it Rick?  Obviously just out his raffle tickets under my name please


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2013)

wookie said:



			Just to check you got my PM about Tim not being able to make it Rick?  Obviously just out his raffle tickets under my name please
		
Click to expand...

Yes thanks mate.....no problem.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 16, 2013)

Any space for a late entry Rick?


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Any space for a late entry Rick?
		
Click to expand...

Not at the moment James...I've just allocated the 2 last spaces this morning.......will keep you posted if any vacancies come up...


----------



## JustOne (Sep 16, 2013)

rickg said:



			Not at the moment James...I've just allocated the 2 last spaces this morning.......will keep you posted if any vacancies come up...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the phone call mate, that was like a mini AA meeting,.... and breathe


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Any space for a late entry Rick?
		
Click to expand...

 It would save us looking for a new tosser (for the heads and tails ! )


----------



## CMAC (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like a great event and an even greater cause:thup:

Searched around and can't find the link to make donations/raffle etc, can you post it please? 

Sorry if its obvious but logging in thru mobile and 'weakaswater' bb so assistance needed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 17, 2013)

Look at any post from RickG and it's at the bottom of his siggy

Or click here.    http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013


----------



## CMAC (Sep 17, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Look at any post from RickG and it's at the bottom of his siggy

Or click here.    http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

Click to expand...

Saw that but don't see any raffle info?


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Saw that but don't see any raffle info?
		
Click to expand...

 Raffle tickets are Â£5 for one, Â£10 for three. You can pay on the charity site, and in the message box just put raffle tickets. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's a map of the course so those with the walk to the 6th can aquaint themselves........ 
(click to enlarge)


----------



## Rooter (Sep 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			Here's a map of the course so those with the walk to the 6th can aquaint themselves........ 
(click to enlarge)
View attachment 7571

Click to expand...

Can you get my Brekkie delivered to the car park at the 10th tee?


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Can you get my Brekkie delivered to the car park at the 10th tee?
		
Click to expand...

no....you can walk it off!! :whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			no....you can walk it off!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Then get seconds via the halfway hut! Cool! PS. this is not me admitting to wanting to play from the 6th! I would like the 1st please Rick! LOL 

Have a told you recently how good your birdie on the 18th at N&C was recently??


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Have a told you recently how good your birdie on the 18th at N&C was recently??
		
Click to expand...

no but feel free to keep mentioning it though.... :clap:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			no but feel free to keep mentioning it though.... :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I think it was down to the excellent approach with the 3 wood from what must have been at least (an average) 270 yards...


----------



## Linnets (Sep 18, 2013)

Rick...can you let me know if any spaces turn up for this as I am free that day and would like to take part if possible. I can manage very short notice if you need a fill in person (up to the day before the event anyway).


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2013)

When allocating teeing off slots, please, please, please, please, please, please.......................

take my age into account


----------



## LIG (Sep 18, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			When allocating teeing off slots, please, please, please, please, please, please.......................

take my age into account


Click to expand...

Please also take into account...........





known bandits.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2013)

Linnets said:



			Rick...can you let me know if any spaces turn up for this as I am free that day and would like to take part if possible. I can manage very short notice if you need a fill in person (up to the day before the event anyway).
		
Click to expand...

OK will do...thanks...


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't know if this has been answered already, but when do we find out who we're playing with and where we're starting on the course? Would be good to know the starting hole before the day so I can program my Sat Nav to the hole or work out the best route with an A-Z


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 18, 2013)

Has this been noted from the other thread, written by Wrighty1874?




			I'm going to have to pull out unfortunately. I'm on a union course all week.Deposit paid, so if anyone wants to go in my place it'll cost you Â£30 less.Have a great day lads.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Don't know if this has been answered already, but when do we find out who we're playing with and where we're starting on the course? Would be good to know the starting hole before the day so I can program my Sat Nav to the hole or work out the best route with an A-Z
		
Click to expand...

I'm working on the draw and tee's at present...will probably publish it sometime next week...still waiting for a few confirms before going ahead........

..............so *TheJezster*...if you're out there....I need to know if you still want to play? I cant hold your place much longer.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Has this been noted from the other thread, written by Wrighty1874?
		
Click to expand...

yes thanks...all sorted... :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			When allocating teeing off slots, please, please, please, please, please, please.......................

take my age into account


Click to expand...

It's OK mate.. we've arranged for Rosecott to give you a piggy back to the 6th....


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Sep 18, 2013)

Sure this'll be answered closer to the day, but I assume everything food/drink wise is in the club house (obviously?) so for those starting on the 10th tee side of things, is it better to park there and drive round after the finish? Or just park in the main car park and just man up the walk across?

Obviously not an issue with me starting from the 1st but you know, for the benefit of others ...


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 18, 2013)

trolley users off the far tee's, as a man who carries can I be as near as dammit to the clubhouse plz


----------



## JustOne (Sep 18, 2013)

Just went to pay..... but don't know how much it is Rick....?? Is some due on the day?


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 18, 2013)

Please add 1 bottle of 40 proof gentlemen's relish to the prize list, raffle or auction as you desire.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 18, 2013)

who's staying overnight Sunday?
adiemel and me are heading down Sunday afternoon with plans to find a suitable curry resort for Sunday evening.
Staying at Premier Inn, Woking West


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Just went to pay..... but don't know how much it is Rick....?? Is some due on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Â£30 deposit on the charity site......add Â£5 for 1 raffle ticket or Â£10 for 3. Then Â£45 payable on the day in cash direct to West Hill.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			Please add 1 bottle of 40 proof gentlemen's relish to the prize list, raffle or auction as you desire.
		
Click to expand...

Cool! :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2013)

Not sure who is coming from where, but if anyone fancies a game at my club on Sunday or the Tuesday I'll be able to sign three guests in


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 18, 2013)

Myself and Kraxx are dricing down rom Newcastle on Sunday, staying at the Premier Lodge in Guildford, we be up for meeting up and a curry the night before if anyone else is in that neck of the woods.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Raffle tickets are Â£5 for one, Â£10 for three. You can pay on the charity site, and in the message box just put raffle tickets. Hope this makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

I think so.....will do as you suggest. Great cause, hope you all have a great day, looking forward to the reports and pics:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			I'm working on the draw and tee's at present...will probably publish it sometime next week...still waiting for a few confirms before going ahead.........
		
Click to expand...

When you're doing the draw, please bear in mind that I'm a wizened old hacker with very little idea of how to hit the ball off the tee, can't find a green without the aid of a guide dog and wouldn't know a birdie if it bit me in the bum... no doubt I will spend most of the round either in the trees and heather or picking my ball up long before it sees a green...

In fact, surely there are extra (courtesy) shots for chompers like me...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 19, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			When you're doing the draw, please bear in mind that I'm a wizened old hacker with very little idea of how to hit the ball off the tee, can't find a green without the aid of a guide dog and wouldn't know a birdie if it bit me in the bum... no doubt I will spend most of the round either in the trees and heather or picking my ball up long before it sees a green...

In fact, surely there are extra (courtesy) shots for chompers like me...
		
Click to expand...

All that and off 5.2 mmmmmm I reckon you could be teeing off somewhere in Hampshire at 4 in the morning!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 19, 2013)

Paid my deposit :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks James,

We're now past the Â£6,500 mark...:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Paid my deposit :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You called always donate a further Â£20.00 to ensure that you play with me.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 19, 2013)

I was thinking it should be the other way around!!! :ears:


(Actually Rick could raise another Â£1,000 for people who pay Â£10 *NOT* to play with me) :angry:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			Thanks James,

We're now past the Â£6,500 mark...:thup:

View attachment 7584

Click to expand...



Well done everyone,looks like last years total will be smashed


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rick as a thought, what about selling mulligans on the day, max of 3 per person 5 quid each or 3 for a tenner

Nice extra earner and adds a twist


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Rick as a thought, what about selling mulligans on the day, max of 3 per person 5 quid each or 3 for a tenner

Nice extra earner and adds a twist
		
Click to expand...

This is England, not the USA!!!!!! :ears:   Would think about it, but we are playing for the HFH trophy.....a very prestigious trophy.....so no mulligans.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Haha fish won it off 36 tho so its devalued now


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Haha fish won it off 36 tho so its devalued now 

Click to expand...

You do know he can kill a man with just one finger don't you?


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Or with a light bulb in his mouth (soz Robin)


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Haha fish won it off 36 tho so its devalued now 

Click to expand...

:angry:  and...it was 37 actually



rickg said:



			You do know he can kill a man with just one finger don't you? 

Click to expand...

Just my little finger where Gibbo is concerned :smirk:



G1BB0 said:



			Or with a light bulb in his mouth (soz Robin)
		
Click to expand...

Spatula thrower


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			(Actually Rick could raise another Â£1,000 for people who pay Â£10 *NOT* to play with me) :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but could you imagine him having to go to the bank with all those Scottish Â£10.00 notes???


----------



## MKDave (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure if plugs to other threads on the site is frowned upon but here goes - http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...3-The-most-expensive-pint&p=911645#post911645


----------



## teegirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Only seven more sleeps  ...........I think Rick might have a snooze after this one.......the man obviously likes a challenge :clap:

I am kicking my heels along the M25 on the Saturday pm and Sunday, anyone looking for a pre H4H warm up?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 23, 2013)

teegirl said:



			Only seven more sleeps  ...........I think Rick might have a snooze after this one.......the man obviously likes a challenge :clap:

I am kicking my heels along the M25 on the Saturday pm and Sunday, anyone looking for a pre H4H warm up?
		
Click to expand...

Think it's closer to 14 sleeps, at least you won't be late


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2013)

Had some unavoidable pull outs over the last few days so some spaces have come available. Ive filled some, but can those who expressed an interest please let me know if you still want to come.


----------



## Linnets (Sep 23, 2013)

rickg said:



			Had some unavoidable pull outs over the last few days so some spaces have come available. Ive filled some, but can those who expressed an interest please let me know if you still want to come.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely still interested in playing and am available.


----------



## teegirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Oooops...........off to work tomorrow for 10 days, so I did know it was 2 wks away...........Doh 

As you say I shouldn't miss the shot gun !!


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2013)

Linnets said:



			I'm definitely still interested in playing and am available.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted Robert.....thanks for the payment. :thup:


----------



## Linnets (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm planning on staying over the night of the 7th and wondered if anyone else was doing the same and fancied a knock around somewhere either local or somewhere between there and Norfolk on the way back on the 8th?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2013)

Linnets said:



			I'm planning on staying over the night of the 7th and wondered if anyone else was doing the same and fancied a knock around somewhere either local or somewhere between there and Norfolk on the way back on the 8th?
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome to join me for a game at Royal Ascot. Only about 15-20 miles from West Hill. Can sign three guests in if anyone wants to make a fourball


----------



## Linnets (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for that Homer, I will gladly take you up on that.

Robert


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2013)

Linnets said:



			Thanks for that Homer, I will gladly take you up on that.

Robert
		
Click to expand...

Not a prob. Drop me a PM. It's Finals Day so let me check what time the tee is booked and I'll let you know what the best time to play would be. Anyone want to make a four ball?


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2013)

Folks, I know I said I'd get the draw published this week, but due to multiple pull outs and new additions its been proving tricky, as I'm still waiting on several confirmations. I've  had to keep shuffling the 4 balls around as a result.

I think the best thing will be to wait until early next week , probably Tuesday, and I'll publish it then. Hopefully by then it will have settled down a bit and I will have received confirmations.
Apologies for the delay.

On the upside, we've just acquired a couple more auction prizes and I will post details in the next 20 mins on the HFH auction thread. :thup:


----------



## dufferman (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm sure this has been asked already, but can raffle tickets be purchased on the day?


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2013)

dufferman said:



			I'm sure this has been asked already, but can raffle tickets be purchased on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Yes...on the day, or on the charity page.....


----------



## dufferman (Sep 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Yes...on the day, or on the charity page.....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've got a raffle ticket (or maybe 3, can't remember how much I paid) but am going to get some more. I'll put it through the donations page. Cheers.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 27, 2013)

rick, when you do the draw note that my h/cap is a miserable 22.4 (had  a terrible 18 months and can't change my signature)


----------



## GB72 (Sep 27, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			rick, when you do the draw note that my h/cap is a miserable 22.4 (had  a terrible 18 months and can't change my signature)
		
Click to expand...

Steve you will be pleased to hear that I received today over Â£300 in Loudmouth Golf vouchers for prizes etc


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 27, 2013)

just in time for my trip to Portugal


----------



## GB72 (Sep 27, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			just in time for my trip to Portugal
		
Click to expand...

Are you wearing the loudmouth on the day? Think mine are actually louder than yours


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 29, 2013)

Don't know if ti makes ant difference for the draw but I got cut a shot today, down to 25 now.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 29, 2013)

Stick me down at my new handicap of 12.6 - not 14.4 as before!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 29, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Stick me down at my new handicap of 12.6 - not 14.4 as before!!

Click to expand...

We said you could do well if you stayed on your feet!

Played Paul!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 29, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Stick me down at my new handicap of 12.6 - not 14.4 as before!!

Click to expand...

You need to change me from 10 to 8 on your spread sheet also rick


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2013)

Could be interesting if all these people that have recently been cut miss out on a W by 1 shot........


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 29, 2013)

therod said:



			You need to change me from 10 to 8 on your spread sheet also rick


Click to expand...

Wow - about time Nick - you were always an 8 in disguise! And could go lower


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 29, 2013)

chrisd said:



			We said you could do well if you stayed on your feet!

Played Paul!
		
Click to expand...

I just slowed it all down to a blur Chris!!


----------



## Linnets (Sep 29, 2013)

If anyone is free to play somewhere down that neck of the woods on the 8th or anywhere north on my way home to Norfolk either reply in this thread or drop me a PM...thanks


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Are you wearing the loudmouth on the day? Think mine are actually louder than yours
		
Click to expand...

my son has pinched my really loud trews, may just go with some very bright galvin greens, then again . . .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			my son has pinched my really loud trews, may just go with some very bright galvin greens, then again . . .
		
Click to expand...

No way, it just wouldnt be ...........You 

have to buy some more outrageous ones


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No way, it just wouldnt be ...........You 

have to buy some more outrageous ones 

Click to expand...

they might clash with the tattoos


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Sep 29, 2013)

Chaps sorry for the invasion (and Ric sorry but i didn't have access to the page on the auction page in the For Sale area for some reason)

Just wanted to let everyone know about a raffle prize that me and my missus would be happy to give.. 

We are Professional Ballroom dancers and we compete and teach and do shows all over the world. We're happy to donate a free lesson as the prize. It will be 45min in our studio (Cheam, Surrey) so whether for yourself or if you think it would be something your other half would perhaps like we'd be more than happy to donate. 

It's all for a good cause so don't be shy if you've got 2 left feet.... get stuck in and have a go, you never know it might help your golf swing 

www.craigandevgeniya.com


----------



## rickg (Sep 29, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Chaps sorry for the invasion (and Ric sorry but i didn't have access to the page on the auction page in the For Sale area for some reason)

Just wanted to let everyone know about a raffle prize that me and my missus would be happy to give.. 

We are Professional Ballroom dancers and we compete and teach and do shows all over the world. We're happy to donate a free lesson as the prize. It will be 45min in our studio (Cheam, Surrey) so whether for yourself or if you think it would be something your other half would perhaps like we'd be more than happy to donate. 

It's all for a good cause so don't be shy if you've got 2 left feet.... get stuck in and have a go, you never know it might help your golf swing 

www.craigandevgeniya.com

Click to expand...

Thanks Craig, 
I know a few people already interested in this......its a great auction prize.....I'll post it up this week to start the auction and we'll finish it on the evening.......
Thanks again.. :thup:
Rick


----------



## JustOne (Sep 29, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			We are Professional Ballroom dancers and we compete and teach and do shows all over the world.
		
Click to expand...

Your wife is incredibly attractive.... Rick will be bidding, and bidding,..... and bidding some more


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Your wife is incredibly attractive....
		
Click to expand...

Cue sudden surge of interest on the weblink...


----------



## JustOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Crow said:



			Cue sudden surge of interest on the weblink...
		
Click to expand...

#saved to favourites#


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			my son has pinched my really loud trews, may just go with some very bright galvin greens, then again . . .
		
Click to expand...

Loudmouth have been very generous supporters this year so the more wearing their gear the better


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Sep 29, 2013)

Crow said:



			Cue sudden surge of interest on the weblink...
		
Click to expand...

Yea the websites just crashed 

Well the auction 'lesson' will be with both of us, i'll have to keep an eye on the lucky winner won't i!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 29, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Well the auction 'lesson' will be with both of us,
		
Click to expand...

#removed from favourites# :angry:




:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Your wife is incredibly attractive.... Rick will be bidding, and bidding,..... and bidding some more 

Click to expand...

That's the first time I've heard it called that.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I just slowed it all down to a blur Chris!!
		
Click to expand...


I did the same Paul and dropped 12 to 10. I'm still inclined to get quick and have to keep reminding myself to slow down from the top.


----------



## rickg (Sep 30, 2013)

Just a quick reminder that there are some auction prizes posted in the For sale section and i'll be putting some more up this week.

Also people can pay for the auction on the charity page, so anyone not going to the HFH day can also bid.

Cheers

Rick

ps...the David Howell signed GM flag should fetch a bit more now after his win this weekend....


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 30, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Loudmouth have been very generous supporters this year so the more wearing their gear the better
		
Click to expand...

I'll be bashing out the loudmouths for sure.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 30, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Loudmouth have been very generous supporters this year so *the more wearing their gear the better*

Click to expand...

are you absolutely sure about this?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 30, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			are you absolutely sure about this?  

Click to expand...

It would certainly help when it comes to asking for their support next year. Asking companies for contributions is the easy bit. Finding ways to give something back so as they support us year after year is the real challenge.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 30, 2013)

GB72 said:



			It would certainly help when it comes to asking for their support next year. Asking companies for contributions is the easy bit. Finding ways to give something back so as they support us year after year is the real challenge.
		
Click to expand...

not quite what I was questioning!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 30, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			not quite what I was questioning!  

Click to expand...

I got yer meaning.

Perhaps with the masses wearing loudmouth, another good company to help with gear could be Oakley's sun glasses section.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 30, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			not quite what I was questioning!  

Click to expand...

Sorry Duncan, I did get what you meant but needed to make a point and it seemed an opportune place to do it. Was not having a dig in any way. What I was so ineloquently trying to say in general was that it gets harder each year to get support from the manufacturers and so anything that can be given back makes it a bit easier next year. It need not be Loudmouth gear that you wear but if you wear/use anything produced by one of the companies that support us be it clothing from IJP Design, Loudmouth or Galvin Green, trolleys from Go-Kart or Stuart Golf, Titleist or Ping gear etc, please try and get in front of a camera on the day, get some pictures taken and get them on the forum/facebook/Twitter etc with a mention of the company. It really does help.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Sorry Duncan, I did get what you meant but needed to make a point and it seemed an opportune place to do it. Was not having a dig in any way. What I was so ineloquently trying to say in general was that it gets harder each year to get support from the manufacturers and so anything that can be given back makes it a bit easier next year..
		
Click to expand...

I sent out 29 very detailed emails direct to manufacturer decision makers which I obtained and got diddly squat.  99% of them responded with a formal, thank you and good luck but......

I spent a whole week writing and phoning, anything that Greg has got he needs to keep warm and acknowledge at every opportunity IMO.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2013)

GB72 said:



			If you wear/use anything produced by one of the companies that support us be it clothing from IJP Design, Loudmouth or Galvin Green, trolleys from Go-Kart or Stuart Golf, Titleist or Ping gear etc, please try and get in front of a camera on the day, get some pictures taken and get them on the forum/facebook/Twitter etc with a mention of the company. It really does help.
		
Click to expand...

I will hitch my breeks up and flash off my "Tena Man" pants


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I will hitch my breeks up and flash off my "Tena Man" pants
		
Click to expand...

I've come over all queasy


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I've come over all queasy  

Click to expand...

That's how it starts.
You'll be squitting by the end of the year.


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2013)

Message for Rick,

I've been trying to pm you but your inbox is full, regrettably I must withdraw from the H4H day. I've pm'ed Richart and asked him to forward to you.

Many apologies for the late notice.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 1, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Sorry Duncan, I did get what you meant but needed to make a point and it seemed an opportune place to do it. Was not having a dig in any way. What I was so ineloquently trying to say in general was that it gets harder each year to get support from the manufacturers and so anything that can be given back makes it a bit easier next year. It need not be Loudmouth gear that you wear but if you wear/use anything produced by one of the companies that support us be it clothing from IJP Design, Loudmouth or Galvin Green, trolleys from Go-Kart or Stuart Golf, Titleist or Ping gear etc, please try and get in front of a camera on the day, get some pictures taken and get them on the forum/facebook/Twitter etc with a mention of the company. It really does help.
		
Click to expand...

They'll be... cameras there??


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 1, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Sorry Duncan, I did get what you meant but needed to make a point and it seemed an opportune place to do it. Was not having a dig in any way. What I was so ineloquently trying to say in general was that it gets harder each year to get support from the manufacturers and so anything that can be given back makes it a bit easier next year. It need not be Loudmouth gear that you wear but if you wear/use anything produced by one of the companies that support us be it clothing from IJP Design, Loudmouth or Galvin Green, trolleys from Go-Kart or *Stuart *Golf, Titleist or Ping gear etc, please try and get in front of a camera on the day, get some pictures taken and get them on the forum/facebook/Twitter etc with a mention of the company. It really does help.
		
Click to expand...



It would probably help if we spell their company names correctly too.


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2013)

had several drop outs over the last few days, so if anyone else wants to play or wants to invite a guest let me know ASAP. Think I have 6 spaces in total.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Paid 20 for some raffle tickets.  Less than a week now, really looking forward to it!


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 1, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Sorry Duncan, I did get what you meant but needed to make a point and it seemed an opportune place to do it. Was not having a dig in any way. What I was so ineloquently trying to say in general was that it gets harder each year to get support from the manufacturers and so anything that can be given back makes it a bit easier next year. It need not be Loudmouth gear that you wear but if you wear/use anything produced by one of the companies that support us be it clothing from IJP Design, Loudmouth or Galvin Green, trolleys from Go-Kart or Stuart Golf, Titleist or Ping gear etc, please try and get in front of a camera on the day, get some pictures taken and get them on the forum/facebook/Twitter etc with a mention of the company. It really does help.
		
Click to expand...

I can do four of these, though only three at a time - but will they be happy with an IJP/Loudmouth combination?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 1, 2013)

What time should we be planning to arrive on Monday?


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			What time should we be planning to arrive on Monday?
		
Click to expand...

 We will put up full details in a separate thread shortly, including timings, house rules etc. I have just got back from holiday so still catching up.

Briefly though registration will be from 8.00, followed by coffee and bacon rolls. Shotgun start 9.30.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2013)

As another little money earner for the charity, might I suggest a sweep to guess the number of provisional balls Preet (LIG) hits during the round?
It is quite a tight course, lots of heather and bushes......he could be going for the record


----------



## TXL (Oct 2, 2013)

This is for those of you that may want a game on Tuesday, unfortunately the course is full on the Sunday. My club has just announced a deal where non members/societys can play in their Winter Warmer for either Â£40 or Â£45. Unfortunately I cannot host you as I will be away (will be in Portugal working), but you can get a tee time by calling the club. Full details of the offer can be found here


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2013)

Currently 7 vacancies now, possibly 8.......... Please check with friends if they would like to come and play and let me ASAP...the draw has become a nightmare so now won't be published until tonight at the earliest.

From the start we have had 25 withdrawals....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2013)

rickg said:



			From the start we have had 25 withdrawals....

Click to expand...

Welcome to my world Rick
:angry:


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2013)

rickg said:



			Currently 7 vacancies now, possibly 8.......... Please check with friends if they would like to come and play and let me ASAP...the draw has become a nightmare so now won't be published until tonight at the earliest.

From the start we have had 25 withdrawals....

Click to expand...

Have you had to refund those deposits?


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			Have you had to refund those deposits?
		
Click to expand...

No.......15 withdrawals had paid and allowed their deposits to be kept, ( I can't refund them anyway as they are paid directly to the charity page), the other 12 (just recounted so 27 in total) hadn't paid deposits so no refunds required.

Vast majority of withdrawals are for genuine reasons and just can't be helped, and this is not a dig at any of them. They all desperately wanted to play, it just makes it a right royal pain in the backside.........but that's how it is....can't be helped.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2013)

If I could rustle up a few players at short notice Rick, would they get it cheaper as the deposits had been paid????
If so, could you let me know how much they would have to pay?


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			If I could rustle up a few players at short notice Rick, would they get it cheaper as the deposits had been paid????
If so, could you let me know how much they would have to pay?
		
Click to expand...

Your quicker than a grooms fingers up a brides dress


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			Your quicker than a grooms fingers up a brides dress 

Click to expand...



Errrrr.....only trying to help


----------



## MKDave (Oct 2, 2013)

I've got one very interested but again they want to know price please. Thanks


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 2, 2013)

Will send an email around my regular groups to see if I can drum up any interest now. Will quote the normal price but let me know if it's any different.


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2013)

Going to stick at the regular price for any additions. Thanks for the late help guys. :thup:
The previous deposits are regarded as donations, as opposed to deposits.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've put a post up on our clubs colts facebook page, all pretty eager golfers. Will let you know if I get any interest Rick.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2013)

1 down. James Beverley, handicap 23. Going to pay Â£30 now to charity site. Sorry if that messes with your groups rick, but 1 down!! Trying for 1 more to make my 4 ball easy!


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2013)

Rooter said:



			1 down. James Beverley, handicap 23. Going to pay Â£30 now to charity site. Sorry if that messes with your groups rick, but 1 down!! Trying for 1 more to make my 4 ball easy!
		
Click to expand...

 Good work Scott. Your tee off on the 6th will not be affected.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2013)

richart said:



			Good work Scott. Your tee off on the 6th will not be affected.

Click to expand...

glad to hear it! and he has just paid! good lad.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 2, 2013)

Rich,

A friend of mine Chris Muir is just signing up now, 6 handicap.

*Edit - all signed up*


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Rich,

A friend of mine Chris Muir is just signing up now, 6 handicap.

*Edit - all signed up*

Click to expand...

 Excellent news. I have another Blackmoor member playing so spaces filling fast.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2013)

If you build it, they will come.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I played West Hill today and can safely say that in ten years of visiting, it is in as good a nick as I have ever seen. Lovely and we had amazing weather today.  Shot 3 over off the whites but played a bit better than that reflects.  Fantastic day out. Wonderful course.  I wish I was a member there.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Hi All,

I played West Hill today and can safely say that in ten years of visiting, it is in as good a nick as I have ever seen. Lovely and we had amazing weather today.  Shot 3 over off the whites but played a bit better than that reflects.  Fantastic day out. Wonderful course.  I wish I was a member there.
		
Click to expand...

Great news Snelly. The secretary did say it was looking 'fab' I did tell her to look out for you as a forumer, but I think she might still be in shock after Swinger played there.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 2, 2013)

richart said:



			Great news Snelly. The secretary did say it was looking 'fab' I did tell her to look out for you as a forumer, but I think she might still be in shock after Swinger played there.

Click to expand...

I know Jane there quite well and have entered a team in an event there on 25th October too.  

There are a few areas near the greens that are being seeded and are GUR but that aside, it is a delight.  Beautiful springy fairways and the greens are ace.  

Managed to birdie 18th today with a good wedge to about a foot.  Nice drive to put it in range though!  

Really, really enjoyed it. I'm slightly envious you're all playing there on Monday.  I will have to grin and bear it at Royal County Down! 

Also, met some West Hill members today.  Great blokes.  It is a top club, that is for sure.


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2013)

Quick update ....... We gained 3 tonight, but have lost another........so the draw is still ongoing as we try to fill the remaining slots...5 places now......
We may need to drop down to 104 if we don't get anymore interested, but that would mean rearranging the draw further.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 2, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Managed to birdie 18th today with a good wedge to about a foot.  Nice drive to put it in range though!
		
Click to expand...

driver, wedge into 18 (regardless of outcome) is seriously impressive! 
In the Benross vs WHGC match on Friday the Benross sales man, Scott Nightingale (+ h'cap Worthing/Sussex County boy I'm sure you'll know Snelly) hit something like a 7 iron in after a good drive

Last time I played (admitedly v wet) hit driver, 3 wood! Maybe I need to go back to my Rapture V2 driver and switch my i20s for Zings

Will try to think of a little spot prize for anyone who can get it on with less than a 9iron for approach

Enjoy RCD, played it in August and it was in tip top condition.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2013)

The 18th will be the long drive hole Mike, but the penalty for a bogey or worse might be quite profitable.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 2, 2013)

richart said:



			The 18th will be the long drive hole Mike, but the penalty for a bogey or worse might be quite profitable.

Click to expand...

So you want to try and rob me of more money Richard?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 2, 2013)

richart said:



			The 18th will be the long drive hole Mike, but the penalty for a bogey or worse might be quite profitable.

Click to expand...

I have only ever won one LD - forum day at Royale Ascot back many moons. Complete freak event. Never, ever going to happen again... bogey ay 18 on the other hand. Put me down for a double


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Put me down for a double
		
Click to expand...

Scotch...?

or Bishops Tiddler?


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			So you want to try and rob me of more money Richard? 



Click to expand...

 You will have no problems Chris. The hole is only 440 yards all up hill. OB about five feet behind the green, and the Clubhouse another ten feet away. A fantastic finishing hole.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 2, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Scotch...?
or Bishops Tiddler?
		
Click to expand...

thank you Ian, kummel, plenty of ice. Have it lined up for me on my arrival if you please


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2013)

MikeH said:



			driver, wedge into 18 (regardless of outcome) is seriously impressive! 
In the Benross vs WHGC match on Friday the Benross sales man, Scott Nightingale (+ h'cap Worthing/Sussex County boy I'm sure you'll know Snelly) hit something like a 7 iron in after a good drive

Last time I played (admitedly v wet) hit driver, 3 wood! Maybe I need to go back to my Rapture V2 driver and switch my i20s for Zings

Will try to think of a little spot prize for anyone who can get it on with less than a 9iron for approach
		
Click to expand...

You will be amazed how far I can thin a pitching wedge


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2013)

MikeH said:



			driver, wedge into 18 (regardless of outcome) is seriously impressive!
		
Click to expand...

This is the man that drove the 2nd at Crowborough Mike!!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 3, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			This is the man that drove the 2nd at Crowborough Mike!!


Click to expand...

thats looooong
as a bit of cashmere insert I could do with a lesson from snelly!


----------



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2013)

MikeH said:



			driver, wedge into 18 (regardless of outcome) is seriously impressive! 
In the Benross vs WHGC match on Friday the Benross sales man, Scott Nightingale.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know him and he is a superb player. A different league. 

My drive was slightly freakish. White tee box was same as yellow, touch of draw, probably wind assisted too but the biggest bonus was the first bounce (quite near the heather) which from the tee looked very big.  Ball finished on the right a few yards short of the cross bunker and left 127 to the pin.  Probably one of the longest drives I've hit this year and my playing partner said that he'd never seen a drive anywhere close to it on that hole in 15 years.  As I said, slightly freakish.

And yes it is true, I have driven the second hole at Crowborough. This was a total fluke.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2013)

richart said:



			The hole is only 440 yards all up hill. OB about five feet behind the green, and the Clubhouse another ten feet away.

Click to expand...

I've only played there once before, many years ago.
Your description makes it sound a lot easier than I remember it Richard


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2013)

Snelly said:



			. And yes it is true, I have driven the second hole at Crowborough. This was a total fluke.
		
Click to expand...

Not a total fluke Snelly. Your trousers were perfectly creased if I remember.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just a quick update for those attending who have a bit of money burning a hole in their pocket. 

Tomorrow I should be taking delivery of a brand new, shiny set of Orka GS5 Tour SC irons. For those wanting a comparison to the more 'mainstream' brands, this is seen as a similar option to the Titleist AP2. The heads are forged and they are a lovely looking iron. Alex is making up a set for the day but has also added that he will do a proper fitting on the irons if required and change the shafts etc as necessary. 

I will post pictures and start an auction thread once I have received them but, with the vagaries of couriers etc I do not want to start the ball rolling until they are in my hands. 

These should raise a big chunk of cash and are a 'big ticket item' so I thought I would give as much advance notice as possible for those thinking of changing their irons.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2013)

Great news Greg. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Just a quick update for those attending who have a bit of money burning a hole in their pocket. 

Tomorrow I should be taking delivery of a brand new, shiny set of Orka GS5 Tour SC irons. For those wanting a comparison to the more 'mainstream' brands, this is seen as a similar option to the Titleist AP2. The heads are forged and they are a lovely looking iron. Alex is making up a set for the day but has also added that he will do a proper fitting on the irons if required and change the shafts etc as necessary. 

I will post pictures and start an auction thread once I have received them but, with the vagaries of couriers etc I do not want to start the ball rolling until they are in my hands. 

These should raise a big chunk of cash and are a 'big ticket item' so I thought I would give as much advance notice as possible for those thinking of changing their irons.
		
Click to expand...

after seeing Philthefraggers 13 point haul on the Dukes course Woburn last week I thought you may have one new and one used set to auction!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2013)

chrisd said:



			after seeing Philthefraggers 13 point haul on the Dukes course Woburn last week I thought you may have one new and one used set to auction! 

Click to expand...

No, that is pretty normal, you should have seen his scores before he got decent clubs


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2013)

Greg, does he still need the logos emailing to him?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2013)

rickg said:



			Greg, does he still need the logos emailing to him?
		
Click to expand...

No he is making up and sending the actual clubs rather then doing a voucher and has sent me an Orka flyer confirming that he will re-fit them as necessary so I have everything here and printed off. 

He is also sending 6 Orka bag towels but he will not have the delivery in time as they are a new product. If you take the address of whoever wins them and pass them on Alex will send them direct.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 3, 2013)

GB72 said:



			He is also sending 6 Orka bag towels but he will not have the delivery in time as they are a new product. If you take the address of whoever wins them and pass them on Alex will send them direct.
		
Click to expand...

Will these also be **clears throat** custom fit?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2013)

chrisd said:



			after seeing Philthefraggers 13 point haul on the Dukes course Woburn last week I thought you may have one new and one used set to auction! 

Click to expand...

Ouch, im going to cover the ears of my graphite shafts, so they dont get upset

Its not their fault they belong to a tart

Go Team Orka


----------



## KevinC (Oct 3, 2013)

Rick I have a mate who is available to play on Monday if there is still room


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2013)

KevinC said:



			Rick I have a mate who is available to play on Monday if there is still room
		
Click to expand...

Having had yet another fall out today, there is plenty of room....back up to 7 spaces at present......please feel free to invite him.
Many Thanks...:thup:


----------



## KevinC (Oct 3, 2013)

rickg said:



			Having had yet another fall out today, there is plenty of room....back up to 7 spaces at present......please feel free to invite him.
Many Thanks...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have paid Â£30 as a deposit for him on your donations page


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2013)

KevinC said:



			I have paid Â£30 as a deposit for him on your donations page
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kevin.....whats his handicap? Presume you want to play together?


----------



## KevinC (Oct 3, 2013)

rickg said:



			Thanks Kevin.....whats his handicap? Presume you want to play together?
		
Click to expand...

Yes,sorry 17 is his handicap and we'll play together if that's OK


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2013)

KevinC said:



			Yes,sorry 17 is his handicap and we'll play together if that's OK
		
Click to expand...

It's perfect....your group had dropped down to a 3 ball so your timing is perfect. :thup:

I'll think about publishing an initial draw later, but I'm really concerned I'll just end up rehashing it due to all the late pull outs..(around 2 a day for the last few days).

 6 spaces still up for grabs if anyone can help out?


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 3, 2013)

Rick,
Sorry if this has been asked already, but is the rate for late entries the same as before? Have a few I could ask, but want to ensure I get the figures right when I send out the email.


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Rick,
Sorry if this has been asked already, but is the rate for late entries the same as before? Have a few I could ask, but want to ensure I get the figures right when I send out the email.
		
Click to expand...

yes mate......its Â£75....Â£30 deposit/donation to the website & Â£45 to West Hill for the golf/grub.....we have 5 spaces left now that MetalMickie is back in......


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

Snelly said:



			It is a top club, that is for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it's one for the Scots though.

Boards all over the place!


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 3, 2013)

rickg said:



			yes mate......its Â£75....Â£30 deposit/donation to the website & Â£45 to West Hill for the golf/grub.....we have 5 spaces left now that MetalMickie is back in......
		
Click to expand...

Ok, will see what I can do.


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Ok, will see what I can do.
		
Click to expand...

Good man! :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 3, 2013)

I doubt I will be sitting down for anything to eat, due to work I need to be home early, still waiting on a price for the golf only,


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2013)

Rick, don't worry about grouping me with my guests if it's a problem. We are all big boys and not intimidated by playing with knobs like smiffy! In fact last time I played with him, I nearly killed him with a shanked 9 iron!!!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I doubt I will be sitting down for anything to eat, due to work I need to be home early, still waiting on a price for the golf only,
		
Click to expand...

Rob we will find out on the day from the club. Just mention it when you register.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Rick, don't worry about grouping me with my guests if it's a problem. We are all big boys and not intimidated by playing with knobs like smiffy! In fact last time I played with him, I nearly killed him with a shanked 9 iron!!!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, I'll play with anyone.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Likewise, I'll play with anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Even me! Lol would be good to mix it up, I play with my buddies all the time!!! They are bigger knobs than smiffy!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Even me! Lol would be good to mix it up, I play with my buddies all the time!!! They are bigger knobs than smiffy!! 

Click to expand...


What Smiffy the knob that won the money at Worthing????


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			What Smiffy the knob that won the money at Worthing????


Click to expand...

The day I played with you txl and therod? You won the money?!? How! Lol


----------



## LIG (Oct 3, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			As another little money earner for the charity, might I suggest a sweep to guess the number of provisional balls Preet (LIG) hits during the round?
It is quite a tight course, lots of heather and bushes......he could be going for the record


Click to expand...

You don't know what my "record" is?   :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			The day I played with you txl and therod? You won the money?!? How! Lol 

Click to expand...

Ooops. I was getting confused with another blistering round I had


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

stand by for the draw!!!!!!!.....:whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			stand by for the draw!!!!!!!.....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Ready captain!

New thread i assume?!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 4, 2013)

This could well crash the site with everyone rushing to see it! 

I'm on half day at work - have our Mixed Foresomes final this afternoon - and so am hanging on for 10 more mins to see the draw before leaving!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			This could well crash the site with everyone rushing to see it! 

I'm on half day at work - have our Mixed Foresomes final this afternoon - and so am hanging on for 10 more mins to see the draw before leaving!
		
Click to expand...

Will tweet you, this is rick so be prepared for the spreadsheet to crash a few times...  ( he has done the draw now, so i can abuse him!)


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Will tweet you, this is rick so be prepared for the spreadsheet to crash a few times...  ( he has done the draw now, so i can abuse him!)
		
Click to expand...

 and you wondered why you were off the 6th.

I will do a separate thread with full details of the day, instructions for those that will need to drive to the 10th etc. Please save question for that thread.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			and you wondered why you were off the 6th.

Click to expand...

I thought sponsoring a hole, getting an auction item, raising funds with the brand challenge would give me licence to be a gobby XYZ!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Just a quick update for those attending who have a bit of money burning a hole in their pocket. 

Tomorrow I should be taking delivery of a brand new, shiny set of Orka GS5 Tour SC irons. For those wanting a comparison to the more 'mainstream' brands, this is seen as a similar option to the Titleist AP2. The heads are forged and they are a lovely looking iron. Alex is making up a set for the day but has also added that he will do a proper fitting on the irons if required and change the shafts etc as necessary. 

I will post pictures and start an auction thread once I have received them but, with the vagaries of couriers etc I do not want to start the ball rolling until they are in my hands. 

These should raise a big chunk of cash and are a 'big ticket item' so I thought I would give as much advance notice as possible for those thinking of changing their irons.
		
Click to expand...

The irons have arrived today and they are stunning. I will get some pictures up when I get home. Really nice, compact head and a pretty thin top line. Fitted with light blue Lamkin Grips (Alex is a Man City fan so they have probably come from his private stash). Currently they are fitted with regular shafts but for those who can get to him, Alex will re-fit them as required. Set appears to be 4-PW (I have not got them all out yet). So, get your wallets ready as these really are top clubs.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			stand by for the draw!!!!!!!.....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We've been standing by since Tuesday


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			We've been standing by since Tuesday

Click to expand...

 I wouldn't joke about the draw with Rick around. Let's just say he has a lot less hair now than at the beginning of the week.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			I wouldn't joke about the draw with Rick around. Let's just say he has a lot less hair now than at the beginning of the week.

Click to expand...

Please god let it be his head you're talking about....


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Even me! Lol would be good to mix it up, I play with my buddies all the time!!! They are bigger knobs than smiffy!! 

Click to expand...

Not got a bad word to say about Smiffy at all......cough.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Am i putting my Â£30 deposit for monday through this link?

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Am i putting my Â£30 deposit for monday through this link?

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

Click to expand...

 That's the one. Don't forget gift aid if appropriate Ashley. Good to see you can play now. Last man in, playing with Rooter and off the 6th.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Entry donation made


----------

